# The tales of two dwarfs and a lionheart



## Pipsqueak (May 27, 2013)

So I've done it! I've finally decided to start a blog. 
I have 3 rabbits, a 5 year old (that's how long I've had her anyway..) lionhead named Smokeyanne, a year old netherland dwarf named Pip, and another year old nethie named Olivia Tonks. I got Smokeyanne from a family whose daughter became allergic to her, and I got Livvy and Pip last year from a backyard breeder. I felt sad coming home with them, the person had 4 baby buns all cramped into a very small cage( I think it was an accidental litter). So I hope I don't bore you all with my ramblings!


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit (May 27, 2013)

Yay! I'm glad you started a blog! I'd love to see pictures of your bunnies.


----------



## Pipsqueak (May 27, 2013)

Smokeyanne





[/IMG]

Olivia(this is possibly my favorite picture of her)



[/IMG]

And Pip bein' all cute



[/IMG]


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit (May 27, 2013)

Aww, what cuties you have there! I love Olivia's cute little white nose.  Ash has a white nose too.


----------



## Pipsqueak (May 27, 2013)

I love little white bunny noses!


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit (May 27, 2013)

I love them too, they are so adorable!


----------



## Pipsqueak (May 28, 2013)

Sheesh it's been hot out today! I went to the library today and got 3 books I've been dying to read! I was literally in a corner of the library squealing over them(yeah I kinda like reading..). Then I got the buns some ice bottles, Smokey is so silly about ice bottles she has the thickest coat but she does not like to lay up against them, if it gets really hot then she'll give in but usually she just sits in a corner giving it the evil eye. And here's a picture of our pregnant E.S. Maya chillin' on the couch, she was bred with my favorite(shh don't tell the others) dog Sawyer, so they'll probably be the happiest little things ever, both Maya and Sawyer have such personalities, they'll probably be big talkers too as Maya is an enormous whiner lol, she and her brother Tighe got it from their dad apparently. She's due on the 21st of June and she's huge.




[/IMG]


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit (May 28, 2013)

Its weird because a couple days ago it was in the 80's and just like 2 days ago we had a frost. Its going to warm up in the next couple of days though. I'm not really looking forward to it because its a little too hot. Ash is like Smokey, he wont lay near ice bottles either. It might just be because he doesn't know that he's supposed to though.

Aww, Maya is really cute! I bet the babies are going to be really cute. How far is she in her pregnancy? Do you guys have any idea when she's going to give birth?


----------



## Katielovesleo3 (May 28, 2013)

Oh I am so glad you started a blog!!!  Good good! It's hard for me to keep up with everyones so I may be here a lot one week and gone the next, but I will be around! What breed is Maya?


----------



## Katielovesleo3 (May 28, 2013)

Nevermind I figured it out, English Shepherd..duhhh my bad!


----------



## Pipsqueak (May 28, 2013)

Elise: Lol it's like the weather just can't make up it's mind. Maya is about 2 months in now, she's due around the 21st of June(ironically she's my brothers dog and that's his b-day). I can't wait to see the pups colors too, Sawyer has been bred to a sable girl before and she had beautiful dark dark sables.
Katie: Heehee I'm glad you like it, it took me a while to decide what to call it. Do you know anybody with an E.S.? They aren't really a very well known breed, which I must say I'm rather glad about. When you look at some herding breeds like German shepherds it's just sad to see how people have over bred them.


----------



## Pipsqueak (May 28, 2013)

Here's a better picture of Maya.



[/IMG]

And my boy Sawyer! 



[/IMG]


----------



## whitelop (May 28, 2013)

I'm going to be honest, I totally "eeeked" out loud when I saw that picture of Olivia. That is the most adorable little Nethie I think I have ever seen. She looks like a little ball with a grump face and I just want to mush her little body against me! haha. Thats a little weird, but thats how seriously I want to roll around with her. 
I think your other two are adorable too, don't get me wrong. But I just have this weakness for little black otter nethies. haha. 

Your dogs are adorable. I've never heard of the breed, but they seem interesting. Are they herding dogs or working dogs? Do they work for you? I know dogs like that like to stay busy. 
I can't wait for the puppies. I love puppies, but who doesn't love puppies?! LOL


----------



## Pipsqueak (May 28, 2013)

Lol Morgan, yeah Olivia usually has her grump face on at me. That is really weird because when I see a cute bunny I think the exact same thing...I'd say they're more working dogs, they're kind of like an Aussie, we have 5 English shepherds and one rat terrier. The terrier thinks he owns the house which really ticks off one of our other boys lol. And who doesn't love puppies?!


----------



## PaGal (May 28, 2013)

Your buns are wonderful!

I don't know that I have ever heard of them which is odd because I have always loved dogs and have spent countless hours reading and watching shows and whatever. Maya is gorgeous. I will have to research them. 

I always seem to wind up with pregnant cats and so get to go through helping to raise kittens but only got the opportunity once with puppies, a boyfriends Doberman.


----------



## Pipsqueak (May 28, 2013)

They're really pretty obscure if you compare them to some other breeds. Though I think it was last year(maybe the year before) there was a commercial that our family and some of our friends thought had an E.S. This is a link to our farms website.

http://goodshepherdfarm.net/


----------



## whitelop (May 28, 2013)

I am totally in love with your dogs! I really think that Rudy is my favorite though, look-wise. Though, I am a sucker for a tri-colored dog. haha. I really like all of them. I wish I had a working dog! When we were thinking of getting alpacas, I was going to have to get a guardian dog and I wasn't sure what I wanted to get. I was leaning more towards a Great Pyrenees, because they're more common and one would probably have been easier to procure. But that entailed training and I know nothing about that! haha. 
Do ES make good guardians? If they do and I ever decide to get alpacas, I might get in touch with you for a pup! 
Now, I'm going to have to ask you all about the rest of your farm animals. What all do you have? I saw goats, and I love goats. I've been trying to talk my husband into goats for months now, but he's being difficult! haha. I raise Jersey Giant chickens, but only have a small flock. I wish I had other farm animals, but my husband is a difficult city-slicker, so that makes it hard to sneak in a herd of goats or a cow. haha.


----------



## Pipsqueak (May 28, 2013)

Thanks Morgan! Yep Rudy's a real looker, he's actually Sawyers son, and he is *such* a love. They are really good guardians, they're very sweet with babies and they keep the livestock in line. Sawyer is especially good with the bunnies, I would have absolutely zero qualms with just leaving him and the buns together. They're also really good with rules, for instance we don't like the chickens too close to the porch so we'll shoo them away, the dogs saw us do this a couple times and then they took it upon themselves to make sure that we didn't have to do it anymore, lol they'd do it for us. Yes we do have goats lol, at the moment we only have 3 because we moved from IL in November, they're Nubians and they can be slightly obnoxious sometimes lol, my dad really wants to get a milk cow but my mom is set firmly against the idea as she hates the mess they make. We also have chickens, 2 Americanas and 3 buffs(I'll have to look up their full name) we had more but we've been having problems with a racoon and we've been unable to trap him yet. You should get your husband to agree to some nice Nigerian dwarf goats! They're really fun little goats and I really want to get some more in the future, they're also good milkers for being so small so if you were interested in milking they'd probably be a good option.


----------



## Katielovesleo3 (May 28, 2013)

I love Nigerian dwarf goats! I have just got to have one....perhaps one day! 
I never hear much of English Shepherds but I have seen them on tv and what-not. They are beautiful and I love me a workin' dog! I couldn't have a real fluffy breed like a husky or a Pyrenees because I would feel like I would need to shave him for summer, poor hot dogs. I don't know how half of them even survive outside in the summer down here! My grandmaw has Pyrenees dogs and I am like please let me shave them for you!!!!! And she just had puppies....which I don't agree with because she is an old retired lady and she is getting sick because of a past Lyme disease that keeps comin back and she already has...literally....50 cats I would say. it's sad. But she thinks she can save them all and have a colony of cats and dogs and horses and goats but she doesn't need that kind of stress. I definitely agree that people over breed german shepherd and well....all breeds. I am really disgusted by the breeding of puggles, pomchi, maltipoo, chi-weenies, chorkies, buggs, labradoodles, and whatever else crap they come up with. Basically they are making a killing off of plain ole mutts and calling them DESIGNER breeds. If one of you have one of these designer breeds then I am sorry if I offend you lol. But the "breeders" don't know what they are doing, they seem to be setting themselves up for a kick in the face. People get these dogs or see other people banking off mixed breeds and they're like "Oh I can do that!" and go off and get a Rottweiler and mix it with a shiba inu just to see what comes out then sells them for $1000 cause their parents are purebred and blah blah blah and theyre so unique blah blah. People think they're getting an adorable dog but they don't know anything about it, purebred dogs...you know what to expect, its almost a guarantee that your new boxer will be hyper, have an underbite, be prone to cancer, and will fart a lot lol. HOw do you know about this "shibaweiler", it may be good at agility, guarding, hunting, or being lazy, but it may be so super hyper and you think you're getting a laid back dog. Also, if people go to a shelter they are more than likely able to find the same dog there instead of paying $1000+ for one from a "breeder".

Did I just go on a rant? I think I blacked out and just started typing like crazy. Yes, yes I did. I am sorry I got carried away! LOL!


----------



## whitelop (May 29, 2013)

Hahhaa. Katie, wow! ...That escalated quickly. 
I will say that I totally agree with the over breeding of a lot of dogs, especially the small breeds. BUT the one I don't have THAT much of a problem with is laberdoodles and goldendoodles. Poodles are the smartest dogs, number one on the list and they don't shed. Then you have a lab or golden and they're really smart and good family dogs and loyal. So you're mixing smart dogs with loyal family dogs, and they're hypoallergenic. That doesn't sound that bad to me. NOT that I agree with people breeding all kinds of dogs, because I totally don't. But if they wanted to make the doodles a "real" breed, I wouldn't be opposed to that. 
There have been tons of puppy mills found all around my area and its horrible. I just met a little puppy mill dog the other day, a Westie named Gizmo. She was adorable! haha. 

Anyway, I really want a Nigerian goat or a Pygmy goat. I would totally milk a goat, I love goats milk. Its so good with oatmeal! haha. 
You probably have Buff Orpingtons. They're pretty popular and good egg layers and they're fat adorable things! I had a raccoon issue a few years ago, then our Dingo chased it off one night and it never came back. But raccoons are a disaster. They're REALLY smart and they will keep coming back as long as they know they can. They say that to lock one out, you have to get a lock that a 5 year old couldn't open. So thats what I did, I got two really difficult locks that weren't crazy hard to figure out but just really tight fitting, so it takes a little muscle. So the raccoons can't open them. The last time it came around was last summer and the dog went nuts and chased it half a mile into the woods. haha. 
I would also love a cow. I want a Galloway Belted, but they're crazy expensive! But they look like oreos, hahaha. They're on the Watch List, for animal conservation. But unfortunately, out of our 5 acres, only one is fenced in and completely clear and thats our yard. So no cows in the yard! haha.


----------



## Katielovesleo3 (May 29, 2013)

Awww I like the Galloway Belted, they're fluffy! 

Well, you have given me good information about these labradoodles and goldendoodles (never seen one of those but I think I have heard of them), I will consider them as a hybrid breed now. That's true poodles are smart, and golden retreivers are really loyal as well. One time I met a labradoodle and it was when I trained with traditional ways so it will sound bad and it was but I was at work and these kingwood snobs brought their dog to be groomed and boarded and I had to walk this dog for however many days the people were gone and it is clear to me that Kingwood people do not teach their dogs to walk politely on a leash, my arm felt like it was going to rip off like a raggedy Ann doll. So after a few days of this particular dog acting like a maniac, he was going from side to side of my body and then he stepped on a bruise or something painful on my foot and I told him to quit his s**t and I slapped that dog in the face, not hard, but how hard I would slap Leo, yeah, I sure did. My boss saw me and everything but just gave me a talk. Shame shame shame on me. But of course, that's one of the reasons I am a crossover trainer. I felt so bad cause that dog was just really excited to be getting exercise, to be outside, to be pooping and peeing, and I slapped it lol. Ruined its joy, and its not his fault his owners didn't teach him to walk on a leash. So I think he's the reason I don't like labradoodles, unfortunately. BUT! I hope one day to meet one and train it using positive reinforcement and then I will love the dog! 
Oh about the puppy mills, I hear that some "Mr. Smith" guy is running for Congress, and his mama and him own a HUMONGOUS puppy mill in either Missouri I believe.

EDIT: ok I just googled the labradoodle and goldendoodle, and they're so pooooofy. BUt I think the goldendoole is cuter teehee. Some of the dogs look like Annie's dog lol


----------



## whitelop (May 29, 2013)

Its okay Katie, I punched a horse in the face once. He broke my finger by throwing me into a wall because he wanted to exit the arena and I said no and pulled the reins the other way, he threw me into the wall, my finger caught me and broke. I got up and punched him square in the face. He didn't try to leave the arena after that without my telling him to. LOL Thats terrible sounding, but you know...sometimes you just gotta punch a horse.


----------



## Pipsqueak (May 29, 2013)

I love poodles they are super smart. Back in IL I knew a trainer that had 2 standard black poodles, they were so well behaved and sweet, she said they were really easy to train. If it weren't so hot here I'd get a highland....They are seriously one of the coolest cows in my opinion, though I do like Jerseys, I mean just look at their eyelashes! I've slapped the goats numerous times, and given them a slight kick when they're being really bad(not that they notice..). I love milking the goats! For me it's a great way to release all your stress, and then there's also the fact that it's goat milk which I love lol. The white goats we had in the pictures on our site were saanans and they were really nice goats, I'd definitely get them again, one of them had her first kid and I asked my mom if the kid could be mine, my mom said yes and I was soo happy, she was my first real pet as I'd never really taken care of any animal before that, I called her Mimi and we were best friends, then one day I went out to chores and she was just laying down on the ground and she wouldn't get up, later the vet said she might have broken her back, I sat with her all day with her head on my lap until mom decided we had to put her down. I cried for days after that she was really sweet.


----------



## whitelop (May 29, 2013)

Awww, thats sad about your little goat! I love goats too. When I was a kid, I helped around a farm and part of the deal to ride the horses was to take care of the goats. They had like 50. They get a little crazy when theres that many of them and you're trying to feed, so I'm sure I've slapped my fair share of goats too! 
But they are great pets, they're like big dogs that like to nibble on your shirt. haha. 
Actually, come to think of it. I think I might just "acquire" some goats and just put them in the yard, then when my husband finds them I'll be like "oh well, they just showed up and look how cute they are! We have to keep them!" ahhaha. Then he would fall in love with little goats. Maybe one day...
LOL


----------



## Pipsqueak (May 29, 2013)

Lol you totally should! I think that because I was so young when I got Mimi it made me more responsible so my mom was fine with me having rabbits and taking on a lot of the chores, so I guess I have her to thank for my first rabbits!  Oh yeah feeding time with the goats is a blast lol.


----------



## Chrisdoc (May 29, 2013)

Emily, have just got round to reading your blog and I love all the animals. Olivia is gorgeous. There was a little nethie in rescue in the UK not long ago for adoption and he was exactly the same as she was and was called Otto and his little pal was called Ollie, I loved him and I was so happy when he eventually found a lovely home. The other two are adorable as well. 

Love the dogs, I´ve seen that breed quite a lot and they are such noble dogs. I love giant poodles as well. I remember when I lived back in the Uk, there was one down the street from me, jet black and he was called Stallone. He was such a soft lump but a great dog. 

I´m in love with meerkats at the moment. There is a pet shop in town which actually has meerkats, they are just so cool. My friend was telling me they´ve had babies and I went down past the shop yesterday on my way to the market to look. They are the cutest things I´ve ever seen, there are three and mom was feeding them when I was watching. I tell you, I could have stood there for hours just looking. I must take a photo when I go past again, you just have to see them. Not so great them been in a shop window but not much you can do. They´ve also got bunnies in the other side, lots of room to run and move so better than most pet shops. 

that is so sad about your little goat, I just think they´re such funny creatures. Highland cows are great with that long fringe, I love Aberdeen angus with all that curly fur.


----------



## PaGal (May 29, 2013)

I just read the past three pages. Where was I that all this happened? So I'm going to just blab rather than try and remember everything you said and she said...

Your dogs are gorgeous and I want them all. Your site needs more pics though. Maybe I can get one and they can keep my current dog in line, maybe even teach him a thing or two.

I was going to tell you Morgan that since your hubby is a city slicker you can get goats. Just get them while he's at work and when he comes home they'll be there. When he asks tell him they're strays just like a stray dog and that kind of thing happens in the country. Ha! Here's my disclaimer, I am an honest person and do not support deceit especially towards a hubby.

I want some goats. I think I'll have to wait though before trying to talk hubby into that though, somedays it feels like a zoo here now. There's a cow I want. I can't remember the name right now but they come from Scotland, the Highlands I believe. They have long, shaggy reddish colored hair and they are miniatures. Cows are cute with the long eyelashes and all but even cuter when small. 

We saw cows before in a different state and these cows were white with splashes of either black or brown. They looked like someone took a white cow, loaded up a paint brush and just swung the paint brush and what landed and splattered on the cow was their color. I did a search on cow breeds because I wanted to know what breed they are and I never did find out. There are hundreds of cow breeds.

I think it's ridiculous to pay a lot of money for a mixed breed dog like with the labradoodles. I also think the new fad of having a designer mixed breed dog has just led to their being so many more unwanted dogs being put down in shelters in this country. I blame both the bad breeders and the people that go out and buy them and after some time no longer want them. I do believe there are good breeders out there just as their are good owners but sure do wish there were fewer of the bad.


----------



## Pipsqueak (May 29, 2013)

Chris, thanks for stopping by to read! And for all your lovely compliments.  Lol one of the buns was named Ollie? The male version of Olivia! OMG MEERKATS??? I love them but you'd think it might be illegal to have them in pet shops. 

PaGal, thank you! And I think the majority of the pictures are on the blog and facebook page. And is the breed you mean Highlands? That sounds like a Highland and I don't think they're too big. They do come from Scotland. Back in IL we had a neighbor that bred Highlands, he once went to Scotland( I think he was bringing back more cows) and he brought me and my sister these wonderful hand made wool scarves, I love mine and I wear it whenever I can lol.


----------



## Pipsqueak (May 29, 2013)

And now down to the daily posting! Well today was pretty slow, I set up the bunnies x-pen up by the back porch and they each got about 2-3 hours out. I decided I'd chop up some fruit to see if they liked it,(banana and apple) and put them in the pen, Olivia would go over to the fruit pieces eat some grass next to them and then sit on the fruit and give me this look like 'do you see how I don't need to eat that stuff?' Smokey was a little interested in it but she decided she liked the grass better, then I let Pip out and he was *far* to busy sniffing where the girls were to bother with food, man I guess I just have a bunch of health freak bunnies lol. Here are some pictures of them outside. 





[/IMG]
^This one's for you Morgan. 




[/IMG]




[/IMG]
I have to say this was one of the goofiest things I've seen, Olivia came up to Smokey and Smokey just did a total DBL on her back, I only got her halfway then she turned right way up but it was super funny!




[/IMG]
Presenting the cleanest bun in the world Pip! He seriously stops and cleans every 5 minutes.


----------



## Pipsqueak (May 29, 2013)

And for those of you who have seen the scary picture I put up of Sawyer smiling a while back, here's one where he looks less threatening lol.




[/IMG]

A picture of some of our chickens




[/IMG]

And I really wanted to show somebody my crochet work(helped along by the lovely Elise!) 




[/IMG]


----------



## PaGal (May 29, 2013)

I love purple and your crocheting looks nice, it looks neat and tight and all.

It's hilarious that Olivia sat on the fruit and ate the grass. 

I'm not sure if that's the name or not. I'll have to look it up but I'm pretty sure these ones were considered miniature. I saw them at a Scottish festival and the people actually are from a town that I lived right by at the time.

I saw a show about meerkats once and just thought they were cool. A few years later we went to the zoo and they had them. Their cage like area was built from dirt with tunnels that they dug and all but the enclosure was made of a thick plexiglass. The pieces although secure stopped short of meeting, maybe on purpose so air could get in but anyways, I put my finger up to it and one touched it with his nose. 

I'm sure we couldn't have meerkats as pets here or at least not without the right permit. I wonder if they can be brought in for other than a zoo?


----------



## Pipsqueak (May 29, 2013)

Thank you! I loved that color.  Olivia is a little stinker lol. I would LOVE to touch a meerkat! Maybe it's different in Spain which I think is where Chris is.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit (May 29, 2013)

I loved the new pictures of your bunnies! They are really cute and I loved the one of Olivia. She's a really pretty girl. Haha, Pip is so funny cleaning himself. Ash is like that too. He cleans himself constantly. 

Sawyers smile is cute but its kind of scary, lol. He's a cute boy and I'm sure his puppies will be really cute. 

Your chickens are cute, I've always wanted chickens we already have the chicken houses. Anyway, I think we are going to get chickens soon.

Your crocheting is really great. The color is really pretty. And your doing a really good job as a beginner. You'll be an expert in no time.  Are you crocheting a specific thing? or just something for practice.

Chris, I love meercats they are really cute. I can't believe your pet store sells them. I bet they are pretty expensive.


----------



## Pipsqueak (May 29, 2013)

Thanks! Hmm maybe it's a chinchilla colored boy thing? Lol. In a picture it does look a tad fierce but in real life when he's wagging his tale and whining you can't help but laugh. I love our chickens, they're all really friendly, what kinds of chickens have you looked at? So far I'm practicing keeping a straight line lol, but I'm planning on doing a baby blanket for my sister, she's due for November.


----------



## whitelop (May 29, 2013)

I would build a meerkat enclosure in a heartbeat if I could have meerkats. No joke, I would make it so they could have tunnels and trees to get into and all sorts of things to play with and they would just totally wild but still friendly animals. I watched a documentary about a pride of them and it was totally amazing. I really loved them! 

I like your chickens! They're pretty cute, the Buff Orps are some of my favorite birds! Do you let yours free range or do they just have a really big enclosure? I just let my flock out for the first time in months to free range and they were so skittish and stayed really close to their coop. It was a little sad, haha.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit (May 29, 2013)

Haha, maybe. Yeah, he sounds like a sweet boy I'm sure he isn't at all fierce. I haven't really looked at any chickens yet, I'm not sure which kind of chickens I'll get but our local newspaper usually has an adds section and they have baby chick listed sometimes so maybe I'll just buy those. But I think I'll still research some specific breeds to find the best kind. Your crocheting is really cool! And that's great that you sister is due in November. A tip when crocheting you blanket, its usually best to count your stitches, like lets say your supposed to have 30 stitches sometimes if you don't count them you accidentally add an extra stitch. Like, once I was crocheting blanket and I didn't know much about crochet and someone told me to count my stitches but I didn't and the whole thing stated looking really weird because it started getting wider at some places and it was thin at others. Also, if you want once, you finish your blanket there are lots of good crochet rose and crochet flower tutorials I bet they would be really petty if you made some and sewed them on the edge of the blanket. Anyway good luck with you blanket! 

Morgan, I would build an enclosure for them too if I could get them as pets. I'm in love with meercats, lol.


----------



## Pipsqueak (May 29, 2013)

Morgan: I'd make a meerkat enclosure too! And thanks! They're really nice chickens but the guy that sold them to us apparently had his dates wrong as they haven't started laying, we checked their ears and they're still white, so we probably payed a tad too much for them but they're still pretty nice. Yes we do let our chickens free range, they're all really good about going back into the pen in the evening. 

Elise: Some chicken breeds that are really nice are: Americanas, Brahmas, and Buffs which is what we have right now. Americanas lay really cool eggs that can be anywhere from a light blue to olive, Brahmas and Buffs both lay brown eggs, Brahmas have awesome personalities, we had one that I named Elizabeth and she was SOO nice, she'd come up and eat out of my hand, Brahmas have feathered feet and are pretty big, our Buffs seem to have really good personalities too, they're very calm and pretty confident. Thanks for the tip! I think it would be cool to figure out how to crochet a little bunny face at the corners of the blanket, then who knows maybe the dragoncub(that's my sisters name for the baby lol) will be a bunny lover too!


----------



## Pipsqueak (May 29, 2013)

Does anyone else want to join me in cussing this person out??! It's f****** disgusting! 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=gBtfb6KOl00


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit (May 29, 2013)

Thanks for naming some of the good chicken breeds Emily! I'll have a lot of time to decide on what kind of chicken I'm getting because we are probably going to get hem next year.

That would be really cute if you could crochet bunny faces around the rim. There might be a tutorial on how to do it. If not, you could always make a bunch of bunny faces and sew each one on. There's probably a pattern for a bunny face applique which you could use.

I'll join you with the youtube thing. That's sad. Did you report them?


----------



## whitelop (May 29, 2013)

I've heard that Brahmas were really good birds, someone told me that her Colombian Brahma was the best mama hen she ever had! haha. I like the Light Brahmas the best though. I've read that Buffs have really good personalities, they're like one of the best birds for kids because of their larger size they're not as flighty and they just all around have good temperaments. I think they're definitely a favorite among chicken lovers, plus they're really consistent layers once they start. 
I'm in the same boat with no layers. I have one that lays an egg a day and I'm waiting on the other four to come of age! Then the rest of the coop is filled with baby roosters. Ugh. 
Definitely show some pictures of your Americana's eggs when they lay, I always loved the different colored egg baskets that people get with their birds. I only get different shades of brown. haha. 

Sorry, I could totally talk about chickens all day! haha. I'm a nerd and I love my birds. 

Your crochet blanket is awesome! I see all of you guys do that and I'm like "I wish I could crochet*hangs head*...but I can refurbish furniture!" hahaha.


----------



## Pipsqueak (May 29, 2013)

Elise: WAIT I CAN REPORT IT??

Morgan: Lol I could totally talk about chickens with you all day. And I'll take some pictures tomorrow of the green eggs. And thank you! Elise sent me some good beginner tutorial lessons from youtube and I learned pretty quick.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit (May 29, 2013)

Yep, under the likes and dislikes section there is a flag and when you put the mouse over it it says report. I think it only works if you have a youtube account though. Anyway, I reported it, but I don't think it'll do any good because the video was posted in 2006.

Yes Mogan, I sent Emily some beginner crochet lessons from youtube. Its pretty easy to learn but some people don't the patience for it. Like I can work for hours on my crochet project but some people just don't want to work on something for so long.

Emily, I just wanted to say that after time you will probably be able to follow patterns. At first I didn't think I would be able to follow a crochet pattern but after seeing a really cute bunny pattern I decided to give it a go and it was pretty easy. The reason I like patterns is a lot of times I cann't find the pattern I'm looking for on youtube but usually there's a pattern for it online.

Your probably not at this point yet, but after tiime you probably will be able to write up your own patterns. I've already written a bunny pattern and right now I'm writing a dragon pattern. There are lots of instructions online for designing your own pattern. The reaon I designed my bunny pattern is I was looking for a crochet plush bunny pattern that was realistic and the only ones I found you had to pay for. I'm just saying in case you ever look for a pattern and can't find one. Because once you get the hang of what increases and decreases do you can pretty much just design anything.

Also I wanted to say. If you want to make some quick fun crochet projects that you can make in a day you can search mini amigurumi patterns and you'll find quite a few quick projects on youtube.

Did I just go on a crocheting rant?! Sorry, its easy for me to spout out things about crocheting, lol . Its a fun hobby of mine that I would hate to give up.


----------



## Pipsqueak (May 29, 2013)

Well I figured out how to report it now I just need to remember my account name....

So far I've only looked at the one pattern of a lucky bunny foot and I've been looking up how to crochet a magic circle and such. I think I'll look for mini amigurumi stuff tomorrow morning.  I've seen some of the stuff that you've made and if they're simple I'd love to do something like them! Lol I don't mind chicken or crochet rants!


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit (May 30, 2013)

Yeah magic circles are usually used when making amigurumi. Here is a really good tutorial for making magic circles: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y9u6Zg2INLs its a geat tutorial, trust me. I always use this method for my amiguumi it takes a bit of practice to rmember everything. But its really easy. Yeah you can search for mini amigurumi or beginner amigurumi. Youtube has some really great tutorials. If you have a specific one that I've made that you like I'd be happy to give you the tutorial for it. I posted most of my amigurumi pictures on my blog. But they are all stewn about between updates on Ash and such. There is a thread here that I started and it shows a lot of my amigurumi: http://www.rabbitsonline.net/f17/crafty-stuff-you-made-74317/ and here's another page that shows some bunnies I made: http://www.rabbitsonline.net/f17/any-improvements-needed-74376/ just make sure to look at all the pages because I posted a few other bunny designs on different pages. Anway if there is a specific one you like I can get the pattern for you. Some of them wee made with pattens and some from youtube videos.

Oh and tomorrow morning I'll update the crochet group with a lot of amigurumi youtube tutorials so you can check them out and see what you like.


----------



## Pipsqueak (May 30, 2013)

I love the little Yoda you made! And the monkey and the yellow snake(and everything else!). That video's a lot simpler to understand than the last one I watched, in the one I watched she was crocheting really fast so it was hard to keep track. She also had a different technique, she only looped her string once and she tightened her circle by pulling the tail end. https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=3PmaQJbyVt0 This is the video I was watching, but I did like the one you linked better as she was going slower and it was easier to follow. I'm gonna go check out the crochet group right now!

On another note, has anybody else watched the convos with my 2 year old daughter vidoes? They're awesome!


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit (May 30, 2013)

The yoda I made was one I just made up so I don't have a pattern for that one. Here is the tutorial for the monkey: [ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K0mDMmTPHCw[/ame] in fact that was the fist amigurumi I made. I posted some good beginner tutorials in the crochet group too.

I haven't ever seen the convos with my 2 year old daughter videos. What are they about?


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit (May 30, 2013)

Oops, I didn't mean to embbed the video.


----------



## Pipsqueak (May 30, 2013)

Oh thanks! This is the first episode in the convos with my 2 year old thing. [ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zdtD19tXX30&feature=player_detailpage[/ame] It's funny because it's exactly what a 2 year old would say!


----------



## Katielovesleo3 (May 30, 2013)

I joined you in cussing the person out.  And I reported it as well.
Teehee I watched the video hehehehehehe


----------



## whitelop (May 30, 2013)

I said something on the video too. Its illegal to dye animals.


----------



## Pipsqueak (May 30, 2013)

And the poor rabbit is obviously sick, probably from all the chemicals in the dye.


----------



## Pipsqueak (May 30, 2013)

So today my two older brothers and a couple of friends got back from camping. The place they went to is absolutely gorgeous(from the pictures anyway lol), I'd definitely go there at some point. My younger sister has a softball game scheduled tonight but as it just started pouring rain it will probably be cancelled. Softball season will be over this weekend(closing day is actually on my birthday lol) and I must say I won't miss it! It's fun to watch but the schedules are hectic, it is nice for my two younger siblings to be able to do this kind of thing. Today I've mainly been reading, I got the second and third book to the forest of hands and teeth series, and the second book in the looking glass wars series. I highly recommend both of those series, I must say I didn't like the second book in the forest of hands and teeth series as much as the first, I haven't started the third one yet so maybe that will be more along the lines of the first one. I noticed that our sweet potatoes have sprouted! We have them in a plastic tote filled with sand, I'm very excited to be growing them this year, we tried last year but we dug them up and put them in a bag and somehow the bag got all wet so the potatoes spoiled. I've been on some of the other rabbit forums I'm a member of and I got a clip of a bunny playing for my rabbit video. Hopefully I'll get more soon.  I think tonight I'll end up watching some documentary. Anybody know of a good movie on Netflix?


----------



## Katielovesleo3 (May 30, 2013)

I love the documentaries on Netflix. I liked the one "FIRE ANTS" 48 minutes long and so interesting. Then I watched one on pit bulls and how a lot of cities ban you from having them and it was sad. I want to watch Eddie Murphy RAW tonight. We will see how that goes.


----------



## Pipsqueak (May 31, 2013)

I watched a documentary about great white sharks, it was really good.  It makes me so sad that people act like that about pitbulls. If you look back in history, pitbulls were actually used as nursemaids and trusted to guard infants. They are so sweet.


----------



## whitelop (May 31, 2013)

I watched a doc about a great white shark named Nicole. I was totally invested in this sharks life by the end of the doc and when they said she hadn't been seen in years I was totally devastated. Seriously, I wanted to go to travel from the Cape Fear coast and go to the nothern coast of Australia and see if I could find her. I had that crazy thought. 
Anyway, I live on netflix because I don't have cable. But sometimes its hard to find something to watch. I usually just watch Law&Order: SVU or kids shows with my son. 
I don't know how old you are, so I don't know what to recommend for you. I want to give you age appropriate recommendations! But I will say that no matter how old I am, I love The Lorax.


----------



## Katielovesleo3 (May 31, 2013)

Oh yes I want to watch one on the sharks, I like sharks, they are A-OKAY on my part!  
Pitbulls are very sweet and smart and usually very good-natured. One of our renters had one and she loved to play with Rosco and they had great fun but she did play too rough, she left lots of little marks around his neck. I think it might be maybe she was taken from her mom too early because before 8 weeks they don't learn bite inhibition so if I buy a puppy I always will wait til after 8 weeks.


----------



## Pipsqueak (May 31, 2013)

Morgan: I actually think we might have watched the same one! Yeah we don't have that many channels on our tv. Lol don't worry I can watch R rated movies. Does anyone else watch Downton Abbey? After the last season ended I was just like: what do I do now...

Katie: I love sharks! My mom is totally freaked out by them so I just come up to her and start spouting shark facts and she looks at me really weird lol. Yeah pitbulls can get really wound up at playtime and get a little rough. I was once pet sitting a pitbull called Bango, she was such a sweet dog but she'd get soo ramped up outside, lol she tackled me a couple times, then she'd start licking my face, like: OMG THAT WAS FUN LET'S DO IT AGAIN!


----------



## whitelop (May 31, 2013)

I think there are a lot of people who watch Downton. I don't, because I don't usually have a quiet moment to watch it and listen to what they're saying. So I've watched like one episode. haha. 
I don't know what you like to watch, BUT we just watched this the other night; Halo 4: Forward Unto Dawn. Its an action, but it was pretty good! Your brothers would probably like it too! haha. 
Some of the things I've liked are; Whats Eating Gilbert Grape, Hot Rod(it was so stupidly funny), Mad Men, undeclared, Parenthood, Hell on Wheels, Bobs Burgers, ParaNorman, Dark Matters: Twisted but True(it was crazy but good), Top Gear(just the UK version, they're hilarious), The Office. 
Thats plenty of good options! hahaha. At least to me! I watch all kinds of stuff. 
Oh and Swamp Loggers, we watch a lot of the Discovery shows and that one was one of my favorites.


----------



## Pipsqueak (May 31, 2013)

Haha Hot rod is funny. I've seen a couple episodes of parenthood but I've never actually buckled down to watch it lol. Oh my gosh I LOVE The Office! Seriously that has to be one of my favorite series. My family usually just finds a series on netflix and we watch all the seasons over a couple weeks lol. We watched; Storage wars,Pawn stars(mainly just to make fun of the people), Gold rush, and recently some Swamp loggers.


----------



## Pipsqueak (May 31, 2013)

Today was just plain nasty out. It wasn't so much hot as it was humid. Seriously 10 minutes out there and I was like: OMG I'M GONNA SUFFOCATE. So I stayed inside and baked 2 loaves of banana bread.  Lol it's kinda a tradition, when my older brother comes to visit us on leave I always make banana bread, today it wasn't so much planned we just had a TON of old bananas that needed using up. I finished the second book of the forest of hands and teeth series, it was good but I like the first book better. And isn't this picture awesome?





[/IMG]


----------



## Pipsqueak (May 31, 2013)

So tomorrow we've got plans to grill a brisket, we've been waiting for about a week to do it, we'll be grilling it for most of the day so we had to wait for the weekend. And I've found an awesome recipe for German chocolate streusel cake, gotta say cake is prolly the best part of a birthday.


----------



## Katielovesleo3 (May 31, 2013)

I foud Ellie! Right in the middle! And buster, well I guess he will have to be the one underneath "year special" and Phoebe, under Buster to the left. Yep. And woahlookitsme's tan on the bottom. Guess the one on the toooop right looks like Olivia. Snowy is there on the right of Ellie. 
I love this pic it's so cool where did you get it???


----------



## Pipsqueak (May 31, 2013)

Oh and don't forget Thumper! And there's one that looks like Ash. And a GusGus! And a Smokeyanne lol. It was a facebooks page cover photo, I loved it so much! I have it set as my laptop background lol.


----------



## Chrisdoc (Jun 1, 2013)

That´s such a great pic....it´s so good trying to spot everyone´s buns on here, so many that look like ours. 

Talking of baking makes me want to get in the kitchen as haven´t done anything for ages...must do something this week, carrot cake or chocolate mousse or some muffins...yummy


----------



## Pipsqueak (Jun 1, 2013)

Lol I got it a while back and it just occured to me recently I should put it up for everybody. But yeah for days I was just looking at it like: Oh hey there's someone on the forum with a bunny like that!


----------



## Pipsqueak (Jun 1, 2013)

Today has been lovely! We had a bit of fun earlier on shooting clays. First time I've shot, I used the Rossi which is nice, not too much kick to it. Then I opened presents and I got an AWESOME new camera! My old camera is years old and it's battery runs out like every 5 minutes, it doesn't take very good pictures or videos either(I have gotten a couple good pictures out of it though). This new one is *fantastic*, it has 108 minutes of video memory! It also has the panorama sweep feature which I love, it's just super nice! Haha I better stop now as I can get carried away talking about cameras.  I also got this lovely royal purple yarn and a size E hook. It's been a really nice day especially since my brother could be here.  We've just finished up dinner and now we're waiting to digest a little bit before we attack the German chocolate cake lol. It's a different recipe, it's called German chocolate cake streusel and it has the coconutty stuff that usually goes on the top in the middle AND on the top, it also had vanilla pudding in there, I can't wait to try it! Later on for the movie I'm thinking either The Village or The Boy In Striped Pajamas. I've been warned that that The boy in striped pajamas will make me cry(and from my friend that hardly ever cries at that!) but hey who doesn't like a good sad movie once in a while? I still cry every time I watch Bridge To Terabithia....Lol.


----------



## Katielovesleo3 (Jun 1, 2013)

I cried in that movie. I made Leo watch it too. He didnt cry. His heart is made of steel I guess lol. 
Is it your birthday?!?!?! :0


----------



## Katielovesleo3 (Jun 1, 2013)

Have you already seen The Village? Either one, but they're both must sees and quite...interesting movies.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit (Jun 1, 2013)

What a great picture. Yes, a lot of those bunnies look like our bunnies. 

I'm glad you had a nice day. The camera sounds great! I need a new camera. The only thing I have to take pictures and videos with is an iphone and it doesn't do a good job on either of those. When I tape videos with it the videos turn out with really bad quality. The pictures are okay, but its such a pain uploading and resizing them. I really need a new camera. I was wondering the same thing as Katie, is it your birthday today? If so, Happy Birthday Emily!!! 

I wanted to ask, how is your crochet blanket project coming along?


----------



## Pipsqueak (Jun 1, 2013)

Katie: Ha men. XD Yes it's my birthday lol. We own The Village but I've never actually watched it no. 

Elise: Aww thank you! It's coming along well, I've been busy the past few days with guests so I haven't really been able to settle down and do it that much. But now I'll have more time to do it.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit (Jun 1, 2013)

Its weird because today is my moms birthday too. How weird!


----------



## Pipsqueak (Jun 1, 2013)

Oh my gosh that is weird! Apparently I have the same birthday as daughter of my moms friend. And the actress that plays Prim in The Hunger Games(BEST MOVIE EVER!)


----------



## PaGal (Jun 1, 2013)

Emily... Happy Birthday!!! I am so glad to hear you had a good day! 

Your camera sounds wonderful. I am expecting plenty of pics posted now. 

I would love to get a new camera. Someday.

The cake sounds wonderful. I really like german chocolate cake so I'm sure I would like yours.


----------



## Pipsqueak (Jun 1, 2013)

Thank you!  Lol I'll try to limit myself to only 5 or so a day.  The cake was wonderful! It was nice it wasn't really so gooey on top, and it didn't taste quite as sugary as some of them can get. I'll post the recipe for anybody that wants to try it. And I picked The Boy in the Striped Pajamas OMG SO FRIGGIN SAD!!!! :'(


----------



## Chrisdoc (Jun 2, 2013)

Emily, looks like you had a good day, feliz cumpleaños !!! 

Would love the cake recipe, it´s always nice trying something new.

The boy in the striped pyjamas was so sad, I´m terrible cos I can cry at the drop of a hat nowadays. 

It´s really weird cos I´ve just googled the village as I didn´t recognise the film....now I know why. I´ve heard of it but in Spanish it´s called El Bosque which is the Forest. I can never understand when they translate film titles why they completely change them so yes, I´ve heard of it but never seen it...I´m not really a great fan of scary films, probably cos I have to watch them on my own but I might watch it the next time it´s on.


----------



## PaGal (Jun 2, 2013)

I've seen the village but not the boy in the striped pajamas. I enjoyed the village and that's all I'll say so as not to spoil it.


----------



## whitelop (Jun 2, 2013)

Happy Birthday! It sounds like you got lots of good stuff and spent a really nice time with friends and family, which is always the best thing. 

Me personally, I stopped celebrating my birthday at 21. I don't like when people make a fuss over me, so every year seemed a little much! haha. I figure I'll start again for my 30th and celebrate by the decade. LOL 

I also need a new camera. Maybe for Christmas! 

I've never seen either of those movies, were they on netflix? Sometimes I do like to cry during a movie, but I really have to been in the mood for it. I love scary movies, even though sometimes I get a little scared while going to bed. haha. I just watched a scary movie the other night, I wasn't super scary but it was psychologically thrilling and it freaked me out at the end and I was scared going to bed. LOL My husband left me downstairs to watch it! 

Happy Birthday again!


----------



## Pipsqueak (Jun 2, 2013)

Chris: Thank you!  I'll find that recipe and put it up a bit later on. I think it's weird when the do that too, it's like how do people know it's even the same movie lol.

PaGal: Lol that's exactly what my mother said about it. 

Morgan: Thank you! Lol reading back it sounds like we're a bunch of rednecks, shooting guns for birthdays and all lol. Haha! That made me laugh really hard! Boy in Striped Pajamas is on netflix yes, we have the Village on disk. 

Thank ya'll again for all the birthday wishes! Now it's off to first Monday flea market in Ripley! Ha that reminds me, anybody else notice Ripley is still rabbit of the month? Of course I think he deserves 2 months in a row! He's so cute!


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit (Jun 2, 2013)

Emily, I noticed the same thing just a few hours ago. I thought they were supposed to update it each month. :dunno: I think maybe they will update it a little later, maybe they forgot. But like you said Ripley is really cute!


----------



## Pipsqueak (Jun 2, 2013)

I've done it! I've gotten a holland lop! He can't be more than 6 weeks(people said he was 8-9 and I'm like heck no) And I've named him Loki!  if he does turn out to be a boy.


----------



## Chrisdoc (Jun 2, 2013)

I need a picture.... great name. 

I´ve entered mine in a competition on the radio via facebook for the cutest pets....well, they have to win hands down, they´ll probably be the only bunny entry as they´re all cats and dogs.


----------



## Pipsqueak (Jun 2, 2013)

Thank you, I love Norse mythology and Loki was always my favorite character.  He's such a sweet little guy(or girl kinda too early to tell) he snuggled with me the whole ride home! The only reason I could tear myself away from him to type this is because he's napping lol. My internet sucks and I can't upload a picture at the moment.  Oh I should also mention, my little sister got one too! They came from the same guy, hers might be 7 weeks, there were about 7 or 8 in the same cage. She's had a rabbit before(Pip) but she just kinda lost interest in it after a couple months, so my mom decided to give her another chance and if she doesn't take care of that one then hey I'm not against two li'l guys!  I felt sad as I left with Loki though, there was a cage of about 10 little dutch babies, I was seriously considering one, but I'd wanted a lop for longer and I thought that my sister was getting one of the dutches anyway. Well she decided on a lop instead, it was sad nobody gave them a second glance if they even gave them a first. They were also cheaper then the lops, probably because so many people think dutches are plain. The flea market was sad anyway, I mean they had two younger flemish giants in a tiny cage and there was barely room for both of them to lay against each other. I mean I know they have traveling cages and that's part of it but you could tell some of the bunnies just were not taken care of. Most of them didn't have water, or if the did it was dirty or had algae on the bottom. I would have taken every one of those bunnies home with me if I could have.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit (Jun 2, 2013)

Wow, how exciting that you got another bunny! I bet he/she is adorable. I hope you manage to upload the picture soon as I'd love to see little Loki. 

I like the name Loki because they made a movie about him and Thor and he is the evil guy but I still like him haha.


----------



## Pipsqueak (Jun 2, 2013)

(See Ilovemyrabbits post for pictures)


----------



## Pipsqueak (Jun 2, 2013)

OMG how'd they get so big?? Lol I guess it's the new camera, I'll have to figure out how to resize them.


----------



## whitelop (Jun 2, 2013)

They're really cute! Your sisters little one, Hazel, looks just like my first bunny who passed away recently, Foo. Foo was white with orange ears like that too and orange around her eyes. 
Loki is really cute though! I have a soft spot for lops. 

I can't believe people wouldn't want the dutchies! They're so cute! But I could be biased as I have a dutch! She has been more of a pain in the butt than any other animal I've ever had, but I wouldn't trade my little Black and White for anything! haha. 
They're really cute. I hope your sister won't loose interest this time. Rabbits are great pets.


----------



## Pipsqueak (Jun 2, 2013)

Thank you!  Ellie was actually the main reason I looked into dutches. I just wanted to scoop up all of them and take them home with me!


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit (Jun 2, 2013)

Emily, they are really cute! Morgan, Hazel reminds ,e of Foo Foo too. I really like lop bunnies they are so adorable! And seeing your new bunny Loki makes me want to get another rabbit too. 

The pictures are pretty big. When I take pictures with my iphone they turn out big too so I use this to shrink them: shrinkpictures.com I set the size to 600 pixels and the quality to best. And than when its finally done resizing the picture a buttin appears that says download this picture. I press that button and than a thing pops up that says open file or something like that and I click it and the picture pops up. Than there's a button that says file I click on that and there is a button that says make a copy and I click on that and than a thing pops up that says save and I click save and that's it, its saved to your computer. Its a lot quicker than it sounds.

Anyway, I resized the pictures for you, here they are.










The third picture wouldn't work for some reason though. So I just left that one out.


----------



## Pipsqueak (Jun 2, 2013)

Thank you Elise!!


----------



## Pipsqueak (Jun 2, 2013)

Loki's a hyper li'l guy, he's breaking his time into two things, playing and snoozing lol. With the other bunnies I never really got to experience them as babies, Smokey was at least a year when I got her and I got Livvy and Pip when they were about 6 months and they were basically as big as they are now. So Loki's the only real *baby* rabbit I've had.  I can only tear myself away from him when he's sleeping.


----------



## PaGal (Jun 2, 2013)

I was getting ready to fuss at you for having a new camera and a new bunny but not posting pics till I read about your internet. I am glad you got pics up though. Both buns are adorable. Take a lot of pics, they grow so fast. I love baby buns. 

I feel so bad for the others. Hopefully the not well taken care of ones will wind up in loving homes and the taken care of ones as well.


----------



## Pipsqueak (Jun 2, 2013)

Lol my dad was like: So I guess we can expect you bombing facebook with all your bunny pictures. Lol I'll probably end up with an album with pictures of every day of Lokis life. My new camera also takes HD videos so there'll be lots of videos of him too!  I hope so too, looking back I'm like: maybe I should have gotten a dutch.....But I'm really happy with little Loki.


----------



## whitelop (Jun 2, 2013)

Loki is adorable and even though Ellie is a dutch, you can't pass up a lop. I loved Foo and there is something about their grump faces and their smushy foreheads. haha. I love lops.


----------



## Pipsqueak (Jun 2, 2013)

Lol and at this age they've got those adorabel aeroplane ears! I think I do see a dutch in my future though.


----------



## Minerva (Jun 2, 2013)

Eeeek, what cute little lops! Congrats! They're mini lops, right? I couldn't tell the difference for the life of me before but I think I'm learning with the length of the ears and the head shape. I got my first lop yesterday too; a Holland from a breeder at a show. I'm already in love with lops! :hearts 

I love his name too; I have a few with Greek mythology names. Have you read or studied The Prose Edda? Loki's role in the tales always cracked me up. I thought he was the most amusing of the trickster gods. Plus the look on my professor's face as she was attempting to tell us about Loki fathering an eight-legged horse named Sleipnir without laughing was priceless!

Do you have pictures of your rabbits' living arrangements? I love seeing how people with more than two house them.


----------



## Pipsqueak (Jun 3, 2013)

Thank you! Yep their mini lops(though apparently in the UK that's what they call hollands) Aww congratulations to you too!  No I've never read that, is it like an older book? Yes I meant to put them up today. They're only temporary as we're building them a shed soon.


----------



## Pipsqueak (Jun 3, 2013)

Oh my God LOKI DID A BINKY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Chrisdoc (Jun 3, 2013)

They are just so gorgeous, do enjoy his baby stage as they change so quickly. I remember my first two when they were tiny lying on me sleeping for ages...they never really do that once they get older. 

I´m the same as you, my sister bought me a new camera when she came to stay in April and it also takes HD video and I´m also taking photos and videos of them. I still never manage to get really good video of binkying although Houdini does it every day but when he sees the camera he stops, the little rascal. 

Put as many pics and videos as you want on her, I just love seeing everyone´s little bunnies.


----------



## Pipsqueak (Jun 3, 2013)

Thank you!  I've taken a couple videos and I'll upload them to youtube soon. Now I have to go play with my big adult bunnies, I don't want them to feel left out!


----------



## Minerva (Jun 3, 2013)

Oh the name thing is ridiculous! I was so confused when learning about lops. What I finally got from it was that American mini lops are the larger 6-8 pound lops and Hollands are the dwarf lops that are ideally 3 pounds but up to 4. But UK mini lops are Hollands, and in some places they call Hollands dwarf lops instead. I think.  I was trying to figure all of this out because I really wanted a blue tortoiseshell mini lop that I saw but didn't want a bun that would get over 4 pounds since my others are small. :rofl:

Yes, The Prose Edda is a compilation of the Norse myths featuring Odin, Thor, Loki, Fenrir, and all the rest. Mythology was one of the required classes for my degree and some of it was really bizarre, but the Norse stuff was really enjoyable. It helped that I had a crazy professor that liked to relate it to things she had seen on South Park and the Colbert Report. 

Okay, we really must see more pictures of Loki and his sibling! Did you mention what your sister named hers? Maybe you could "help" her name it in case that one ends up being yours too. And before I forget to ask, is Olivia a silver marten Netherland or a black otter?


----------



## Pipsqueak (Jun 3, 2013)

I know!!! I always think of mini lops as hollands so they might actually be hollands....Hmm I'll have to look that up! I love Norse mythology, even more than Greek! Lol, your professor sounds awesome! Yeah I'll have to put some up, I just have to remember to resize them lol as the first ones I put up WERE HUGE! My little sister named hers Hazel, Lol if she ends up as mine her name just might turn to Freya...And Olivia is a black otter yes.


----------



## Pipsqueak (Jun 3, 2013)

Picture time!
Isn't he so cute? 




[/IMG]

Tired from all that running around!



[/IMG]




[/IMG]

Thanks for the site Elise!


----------



## Katielovesleo3 (Jun 3, 2013)

The new babies are so adorable! If you get a video of binkies tell me! Still working on that video! Lol


----------



## whitelop (Jun 3, 2013)

Those are adorable little babies! I just want to snuggle them!


----------



## Pipsqueak (Jun 3, 2013)

Katie: I'll try! I did bump it up a bit a couple days ago, so a couple more people might have seen it. 

Morgan: Feel free to come over and snuggle the little fluffers any time lol.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit (Jun 3, 2013)

Your welcome! That site has been pretty helpful to me. 

The new pictures are so cute! Loki is really cute! I'm so tempted to get another bunny.


----------



## Pipsqueak (Jun 3, 2013)

And then he/she could be a buddy for Ash too! 

So the way we have it with the babies is they get to be outside when it's light out, and when it becomes dark they come in to spend the night. It's so much fun! Hazel and dad were snuggling on the couch, she was just sitting up by his neck lol, I snapped a picture and I'll put it up tomorrow. Little Loki is very adventurous lol, I let him hop around in the kitchen where we have tile and rugs and he was just like: Hey what's that?? Can I eat it?


----------



## Minerva (Jun 4, 2013)

Loki is so. Freaking. Cute! I want to squish him! (In a safe, snuggly way of course!) 

I'm sure they've had a blast exploring. I always love watching rabbits that have been kept it hutches/ cages most of their lives getting to stretch their legs for the first time. I think you're right that they are the bigger mini lops and not the smaller Hollands, going by the length and shape of their little ears. Do all of your rabbits play together, or do you keep them separate?


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit (Jun 4, 2013)

Yeah except Ash isn't neutered yet. I'm going to have him neutered though so I guess I could get a new bunny after that. 

I can't wait to see the picture!


----------



## Pipsqueak (Jun 4, 2013)

Elizabeth: squishy bunny! It was so cute! I let Olivia and Smokey play together in an x-pen yes, I'm planning on introducing Smokey to the babies, but I want to keep them seperate for a while to make sure they aren't carrying a bug of some kind. 

Elise: It'd be funny if he got a little bunny friend cos he's so big lol. I'll upload the pic soon, I'm leaving in a few moments to pick up a parrot!


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit (Jun 4, 2013)

Yeah, that would be funny.  Oh wow, your getting a parrot now?! I've always wanted a parakeet. And I think we will get one or two of them soon.


----------



## Pipsqueak (Jun 4, 2013)

Well we do have one parrot already, my mom really wants an amazon but as we have little kids and they can be unpredictable we decided on a blue crown conure. He's yelling at me at the moment lol, he's so friendly and talkative, he was not at all freaked out that we were strange people or anything. His name is Rio but we're thinking of changing it. Lol Elise you should look up Disco the parakeet on youtube, he's the funniest thing ever! Crud I just remembered that I didn't download the pics from last night, and I'm lazy so I'll wait a bit before going up to get the camera lol, I'll attach a picture of Rio too.


----------



## Pipsqueak (Jun 4, 2013)

So the majority of today was spent driving to get the parrot. Soon as we got home I let Loki come out, my oldest brother who's visiting thinks his little ears are really cute, I told him that a house rabbit would be the perfect pet for an airforce base apartment but he wants a dog lol. Even my brother that doesn't particularly like the rabbits admitted he was cute, lol it's not like he dislikes them but he wants a ferret and so he thinks that's like the best small pet to have. Looked at my crochet this morning and had to tear out quite a few rows, I guess I shouldn't try to crochet at 4 in the morning anymore lol. I don't usually stay up that late but I got really sucked into the book I was reading. Surprisingly I'm not at all tired. Anyway, I got back and let Loki be in the x-pen supervised, as he's so little he can fit through the gaps with ease. I then joined the two x-pens together with a wall in between, I got Smokey and put her in one and then put Loki in the other. Quick as a flash he darted through the gaps and into Smokey's pen, she was pretty good with him, mainly ignoring him, when he came up close to her she got extremely interested, he shoved his head underneath her chin and she jumped back lol, but they got along well and she didn't nip(didn't really expect her to but still..). Speaking of Smokey she's gotten a bit chubby, my harness broke and I haven't gotten a new one so she hasn't been getting to much excercise lately. I guess I'll cut back on her pellets a bit and look into getting another harness. And now for the promised picture!




[/IMG]


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit (Jun 4, 2013)

Emily, I just looked up Disco the parakeet now. I'll go watch some of his videos. 

A lot of times I crochet up pretty late and lots of times I have to undo a lot of rows. I'm working on a really small crochet rabbit pattern and I made a body too big so I started undoing some rows and soon the yarn somehow got stuck and when I pulled too hard it broke. So I abandoned the project a couple months ago. But I just started it today I finally got the body right and I've made the ears and the head. Its going to be really small. That's good that Loki and Smokey did well. I bet they'll be good friends.  I'm sorry your harness broke. Mine will probably brake soon too because there are chew marks in it where Ash has chewed on it.

Oh and I forgot to say, I loved the picture of your dad and Hazel.


----------



## Pipsqueak (Jun 4, 2013)

Aww you should post pics when you finish! I hope so, I think it would be nice for both Loki and Hazel to have a big bunny(and she is BIG compared to them) to kinda take care of them.  I thought I had the harness in my pocket but I guess I dropped it in the goat pen and they stepped on one of the clasps and broke it. All my bunnies are pretty small though so I could probably just find another cat harness at walmart lol.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit (Jun 4, 2013)

yeah, I'll probably post pictures of it on the Any improvements needed? thread. I got Ash an adjustable cat harness from Ebay.


----------



## Pipsqueak (Jun 5, 2013)

Ugh youtube is taking forever to load! I'm uploading a video of Loki playing from last night. I'll link it here as soon as it's done.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit (Jun 5, 2013)

I know what you mean, a couple weeks ago I was uploading a 4 minute video and it took like 4 hours to upload. Ugh, sometimes I really hate Youtube. There is a kind of internet called fiber optics, anyway, they might hook it up to our road and if they do its so fast that it would take only maybe 2 minutes to download a 43 minute video which usually takes 20-30 minutes here so I really hope they do hook it up. It would make things so much easier.


----------



## Katielovesleo3 (Jun 5, 2013)

You're telling me! Whew! I just started uploading my video from last night....it says "850 minutes remaining" I don't even know how long that is but I suppose its about 9 or 10 hours. Hazel is so cute and tiny!


----------



## Pipsqueak (Jun 5, 2013)

The internet is kind of bad here anyway because it's so hilly and there's so much interference from the towers. But they're setting up a tower in town soon so that should make it better.  It'll be done in a couple minutes though so that's good. 

Geez! Lol Hazel is cute but we're thinking that she might actually be a week older as she's noticeably bigger than Loki.


----------



## Pipsqueak (Jun 5, 2013)

Here it is! For some reason it didn't come out as nice as it was on the computer but it's okay.  

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9sIIGz_xoPQ&feature=player_detailpage[/ame]


----------



## Chrisdoc (Jun 5, 2013)

Awww....he is just so gorgeous, I love that little white tail. He did enjoy munching there but looked like he was having a lovely time.


----------



## Pipsqueak (Jun 5, 2013)

Lol yeah he likes his munchies.  I love his li'l tail too.


----------



## Pipsqueak (Jun 5, 2013)

I'm sitting with Loki and Hazel in the laundry room(it's raining so they get to be in) and they're being so cute! First Loki came and groomed Hazel then a little bit later Hazel groomed Loki.  I took videos of both of them and I'll upload them soon. Oh btw should I start Hazel and Loki a new blog or just add them in on here? Lol a 5 bunny blog!


----------



## whitelop (Jun 5, 2013)

Oh my goodness, what an adorable little baby! He's just like a little ball of fluff! Ugh, I really love lops. 

I would just keep with this blog, it would be too much to try to keep up with two different ones. I talk about all my animals on mine and you can talk about all your animals on yours! haha. We all talk about everything on our blogs, so its okay. 

But just keep those pictures coming of all of them. You have a handful of adorable bunnies!


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit (Jun 5, 2013)

Aww, he's so cute and fluffy. One time I put Ash outside in a pen and he just sat there and ate grass. Looks like Loki loved munching on the grass. He's such a cute furry ball I love lops.

I wouldn't atart a new blog. It'll be hard to keep up with both. We all talk about are animals on our blogs so you can here too. If you want you can ask a moderator to change the blog name to include Loki and Hazel. 

Yes, keep the pictures coming!


----------



## Pipsqueak (Jun 5, 2013)

Thanks guys! Yeah I thought I might just change the name to something like 5 bunny tails lol.  

Groom meh!




[/IMG]


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit (Jun 5, 2013)

You could change it to that. I love the new picture. Your Loki and your sisters Hazel are so cute!


----------



## Pipsqueak (Jun 6, 2013)

So today my brother left to go back to the Airforce base.  It was a nice visit though, about 3 weeks.  Then one of my other brothers had to go to the doctor to get tests and scans done. Let all the bunnies out today, I put some strawberry tops in the x-pen with the big bunnies but they mainly ignore food in there lol, so I think I'll just put a small assortment of fruits and veggies in little bowls in their cages. I had Smokey in the x-pen and I brought Loki over(holding him the whole time) she came over and started climbing all over my legs so I shooed her off, she came back after a little bit and I held Loki a little closer so she could sniff him, yeah didn't go so well lol, she just got this pissed off look on her face and then tried to nip him, well she missed and nipped my thumb instead, it wasn't a hard bite and I don't even have a mark but I'll be putting off introducing them till Loki's a bit bigger, afterwards I had a long talk with her about how she would never make friends if she nipped(if bunnies could look ashamed then she did lol) and went on to say that if she did that to Olivia then she wouldn't have any playmates then I remembered that it's Olivia so she'd kick Smokey's butt if she tried that with her, lol Olivia's smaller than Smokey but she's definitely the boss out of them. Oh and I'm uploading another video of Loki and Hazel I'll post it as soon as it's up.


----------



## Pipsqueak (Jun 7, 2013)

Here's the video! I changed it to one where they were just running around but I'm uploading the others later today. 

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PFk5a1sO5Hw&feature=player_detailpage[/ame]


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit (Jun 7, 2013)

OMG!!! Loki is so cute when he binkies. And I love how his ears flap around when he jumps. Hazel is SO cute!!! I love how her ears are brown and the rest of her body is white with small brown spots. She looks so fluffy and soft I just want to snuggle her.


----------



## Pipsqueak (Jun 7, 2013)

Thank you! I love his little binkies, binkies are adorable anyway but baby binkies....Lol. Hazels little spots are adorable, I love her ears. Maya loves the babies(she hardly ever leaves them) but she REALLY likes Loki for some reason.


----------



## whitelop (Jun 7, 2013)

Hazel looks just like Foo. Foo had the same two little spots on her back too. Oh my goodness. 
They're both so cute! I love Loki's little ear that flops over his back! haha.


----------



## Pipsqueak (Jun 7, 2013)

Aww I bet Foo was adorable.  Lol I love his little ears he looks so lopsided.


----------



## Pipsqueak (Jun 7, 2013)

Quick question, so I know the babies can't have veggies or fruit at this point but can they have herbs? Just wondering.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit (Jun 7, 2013)

Yep, there are lots of herbs bunnies can have. But a lot of times bunnies don't like herbs. Here's a list of herbs bunnies can eat: http://kanin.org/node/191


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit (Jun 7, 2013)

Oh wait, I misread, I thought you were asking if bunnies can have herbs not baby bunnies. I'm not sure about the babies.


----------



## Pipsqueak (Jun 7, 2013)

That's an awesome list!


----------



## whitelop (Jun 7, 2013)

I think its best to wait until they're like 12 weeks. But it looks like they were already eating grass and something else green, so they might be okay with like a pinch of an herb. I think cilantro is a good one to start with and a lot of times a favorite with buns. Its Ellie's favorite. 
But to be on the safe side, I would probably wait. I waited with Ellie and didn't have any issues.


----------



## Pipsqueak (Jun 7, 2013)

Yeah they eat grass fine which is why I was wondering, but I figured it might be best to wait.


----------



## Pipsqueak (Jun 7, 2013)

And here's a video from today with a bit more Hazel time in it lol.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=vnwQRp1NOAg


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit (Jun 7, 2013)

Aww, they are both so cute! I love your dog too. He's so cute. I love lops! They both have such cute flopping ears, lol.


----------



## whitelop (Jun 8, 2013)

What were you in?! It looked awesome! I want whatever that was! I would be great for chickens or for rabbits! 

Those little bunnies are the most adorable things ever. Seriously. They're SO cute. With their little hopping and flopping ears. I love it. You have a whole bunch of adorable rabbits! All 5 of them are SO cute. I need to find a new word for 'adorable', because its just not enough! LOL 

Oh and I love that dog! I don't remember which one it is, but so pretty!


----------



## Pipsqueak (Jun 8, 2013)

Thanks everybody! Yeah we had Alice guest starring yesterday lol. And Morgan it's a homemade chicken tractor, but we moved the chickens out as that coon kept snagging them from the bottom so now it's the bunny run! I'll take a full picture of it and put it up here today, Little baby bunnies have to be strictly supervised in there as they're so little they can squeeze under the bottom with ease lol, but for a bunny around Smokeys size it would be perfect. Hmm I think we should call them squishy, lol cos that's what we all wanna do when we see a cute bunny we wanna squish them!


----------



## Chrisdoc (Jun 8, 2013)

What a lovely dog and two gorgeous little buns...I loved Loki jumping over the wood...those ears are just too cute. 

Yes, if they´re eating grass maybe they´d be Ok with just a little. Mine´s favourite is basil.


----------



## Pipsqueak (Jun 8, 2013)

Thanks Chris!  Lol maybe Loki will have a future in jumping! He literally jumped over that thing like 10 times in 5 minutes. We're growing lots of herbs this year and I'm doing my bunny garden so I guess we'll see if they like a little bit.  Though seeing as it's Loki he'll probably like anything lol.


----------



## whitelop (Jun 8, 2013)

I thought it was a tractor but I wasn't sure! It looks really large and nice! 

Maybe you could make Loki into a jumping bunny, that would be SO cool.


----------



## Pipsqueak (Jun 8, 2013)

I'd love to do rabbit jumping but the rest of my bunnies probably wouldn't go for it lol. I gave Smokey a blueberry tonight so I'll see if she ate it tomorrow morning(she won't eat in front of me lol). UGH where is my mind?? I didn't take a picture and now I feel mean, so I'm taking one bright and early tomorrow morning and posting it right away so I don't forget again. It was really simple to make, we made an A frame for the bottom and then made the sides out of old chain link panels and the front and back have chicken wire. And now because I'm too lazy to upload a video is a picture of Loki from today.





[/IMG]


----------



## Pipsqueak (Jun 8, 2013)

Oh and I thought I'd mention, Loki is a total camera hog lol, if I move the camera to Hazel he'll sneak in the background and start binkying and running around lol, he's a goof ball.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit (Jun 8, 2013)

I want to train Ash to do rabbit agility I think he'd be perfect and he's a good jumper. I bet Loki would do great in rabbit agility too.

I love the picture of Loki. He's a really sweet boy. I love his ears.


----------



## whitelop (Jun 9, 2013)

He is SO adorable!


----------



## Pipsqueak (Jun 9, 2013)

Thanks guys!  My camera is nice because you can take a picture while shooting a video so you don't miss any cute shots like that one! *Sigh* it's raining again here lol. I'd also like to do bunny therapy, I've been looking into programs around here, there's a couple online classes that you can take so that's pretty cool.


----------



## Pipsqueak (Jun 9, 2013)

Today was HOT the babies got to be in the x-pen(now with cardboard along the sides so they can't get out) so they didn't get too stuffy, I also gave them a small ice bottle and lots of fresh water. Mainly stayed inside as I hate hot weather lol, watched Hercules and then a bit of some movie that the kids were saying was the velveteen rabbit and I'm like yeah right that is nothing like the book lol. Oh and I took a picture of our tractor for Morgan!




[/IMG]

You can see Smokey in there so it kinda gives you a size perspective. So I promised the kids that I would sleep in the tent with them tonight, that'll be a blast lol, but it looks like we're gonna have a thunder storm here in a little bit so I'll probably be able to get out of it.  And now off to put the rabbits in the garage and enjoy a bottle of peach snapple that my darling dad brought home for me.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit (Jun 9, 2013)

It was really hot today too. Its still is but its cooled off a little. 

I love your chicken coop or tractor or whatever you call it, lol. That would be great for putting Ash in to have fun outside.

Funny how our weather keeps being the same. We are supposed to get thunder storms tonight too. I hope you can get out of sleeping in the tent with them.


----------



## Pipsqueak (Jun 9, 2013)

The rain helped it to cool down here.  I call it the bunny run now lol, yeah I love it for the bunnies because it's a lot more space than the x-pen. Lol I love them and so I didn't want to make them feel bad about it but they both are very noisy sleepers and I prefer my little den lol.


----------



## whitelop (Jun 10, 2013)

Your tractor looks a lot like my rooster coop! Only we made the rooster coop out of an old swing set. haha. 
This is it, only now we have half of it covered with a tarp like you guys do! 




But its stationary, so its not technically a tractor. 

It looks like great minds think a like though! LOL 

PS. I totally love Smokeyanne's color! She's a beauty.


----------



## Pipsqueak (Jun 10, 2013)

That's an awesome idea to make it out of a swing set! I was just noticing yesterday that Smokey is looking even more colorful than last year, she's kinda got more of that peachy color on her. Oh by the way thought I'd mention the babies have really gained weight from when we first got them.


----------



## whitelop (Jun 10, 2013)

You should definitely post some pictures of Smokey! I think when they molt their colors change a little bit each time, so maybe thats why she looks a little different. 
I want to see her though! LOL


----------



## Pipsqueak (Jun 10, 2013)

Grr my internet isn't allowing me to resize pictures. I did take a short video of her playing yesterday though so I can post that here.


----------



## Pipsqueak (Jun 10, 2013)

Oh and does anybody have any suggestions for a song for my bunny video I'm making? I was thinking something with an upbeat tune would be good, I was considering dog days are over but then there's the name lol, or cupids got a shotgun, but I'm open to suggestions!


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit (Jun 10, 2013)

I'm not sure what the name of this song is but if you watch this cat video it plays in the backround: [ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=20mrEtabOLM[/ame]


----------



## whitelop (Jun 10, 2013)

Its Hawaii 5-0. 

You're welcome.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit (Jun 10, 2013)

Thanks Morgan!!! 

I was looking for the name of that song for a LONG time.


----------



## Pipsqueak (Jun 10, 2013)

Haha that would be awesome in the background, lol I'm just looking for something that'll fit a video of a bunch of running and jumping bunnies.  So that one's going on my list.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit (Jun 10, 2013)

Yeah I think that that song would fit nicely. I'm going to go check out the other songs your considering.


----------



## Pipsqueak (Jun 10, 2013)

I was also thinking maybe one way or another(the 1D version), 1 direction did a pretty good version of it and it'd probably fit.  I'll probably just end up writing them all down on a slip of paper and then drawing one from a hat lol. I'm horrible at making little decisions like this.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit (Jun 10, 2013)

You could do that, or we could all vote on what song we like best.


----------



## Chrisdoc (Jun 10, 2013)

Great pic of little Loki, he just takes a great photo. 

A bunny video sounds like a great idea and I like the 1D version as well. Yes, you post a list and we´ll pick a song :wink


----------



## Pipsqueak (Jun 10, 2013)

Good idea I'll post a poll once I've gotten more videos lol I only have 3! Anybody want to donate something?? Loki's pretty photogenic when he sits still long enough lol.


----------



## Katielovesleo3 (Jun 10, 2013)

I was thinking for my video, Great Balls of Fire by Jerry Lee Lewis
Or A Little Less Conversation by Junkie XL and Elvis Presley
OR Do You Love Me (Now That I Can Dance) by The Contours..... but I picked something else that was a longer song and NOW I still have 20 seconds of video that I need!!!! AHHHHH!!!!! 
Do you have anymore of Loki and Hazel binkying that I missed?


----------



## whitelop (Jun 11, 2013)

I LOVE Do You Love Me by The Contours because I can do the twist and the mashed potato! And I DO every single time I hear that song. Thank you pandora, I hear it often and I LOVE IT. LOL hahaha. 

I got a little shouty here, I apologize. I just love that song and I can't control myself.


----------



## Katielovesleo3 (Jun 11, 2013)

Lmao. I love that song too but it wasnt long enough, but it would've made a great song to binky to lol. I listen to it on pandora all the time too, sometimes pandora is great, other times I want to throw it off a bridge lol


----------



## whitelop (Jun 11, 2013)

Oh I know Katie! Sometimes I'm like NO I DON'T WANT TO LISTEN TO DIERKS BENTLEY, STOP PLAYING HIS SONGS! Then every time I change it it plays ANOTHER Dierks Bentley song! Then a stupid ad and then it plays Garth Brooks and I'm super happy. hahaha. 

But that is a great song and it wasn't long enough.


----------



## Pipsqueak (Jun 11, 2013)

Thanks for all the suggestions guys! And Katie feel free to go on my channel and pick whatever video has a binky or two in it lol,  I know the clip I sent you wasn't very long, but that was the only one I had at the time.


----------



## Pipsqueak (Jun 11, 2013)

It's been like 90 out all day here, I put a bunch of tiles in the freezer for the bunnies, the babies *loved* them lol, they'd see me coming with one and they'd be all like: OMG OMG IT'S THAT THING THAT'S REALLY COOL!!!!!!! I was glad they'd sit on the tiles because they aren't real big on the ice bottles. Oh and thought I'd say we're probably going to the Gulf of Mexico in September!  Probably only for like a week but the place we'd be going to is gorgeous! It's called Dauphin Island. There's even a possibility of seeing dolphins!!! I adore dolphins lol.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit (Jun 11, 2013)

Its been hot here but never 90 at least not yet. How hot does it usually get in say...July? It does get to 90's here but only more in July. That's great that the babies loved them! Good idea freezing the tiles. I may have to get some tiles for Ash as he's not big on water bottles either, lol. How long did you freeze the tiles for? Wow, your going to go the the Gulf of Mexico! Cool! I'd love to go there myself! I'm going to look up Dauphin Island and see what it looks like now. That's cool that you may see dolphins I hope you do. Make sure to take pics.


----------



## Pipsqueak (Jun 11, 2013)

We just moved here in November of last year so I myself have never experienced a TN July lol, but I'm pretty sure it usually stays around 90-95 or more. I put them in for about 15 minutes, you should have more than one though so you can switch them out, they don't last as long as an ice bottle lol. We looked it up and it's gorgeous, it's like entirely white sands, I'll take loads of pictures lol.


----------



## whitelop (Jun 11, 2013)

We had a beach house in the gulf of Mexico and it was amazing. The water is crystal clear and the sand is snow white. It was so pretty. I mean, you could see the bottom of the ocean and it was fantastic. It was the only ocean I didn't mind getting in because I could see my feet the whole time and I could see what was coming towards me. 

I think you're going down there during hurricane season, so the water might be a little churned up, but still just as beautiful. 
Either way, take pictures! 

I love dolphins, they're so smart.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit (Jun 11, 2013)

Wow, it is pretty hot where you guys are. Thanks for letting me know how long you froze your tiles. How many would you say I should freeze for Ash?

Moragn you had a beach house?! Wow! I would love to have a beach house.


----------



## Pipsqueak (Jun 11, 2013)

Yeah we were figuring September though because then most people would be back to school so it'd be less crowded. Lol I'm glad that you can see your feet the whole time because I'm a bit wimpy about something coming up to me.

Probably two or three if they're bigger tiles, or double that if they're a bit smaller.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit (Jun 11, 2013)

They are exactly 1 foot long. I have a lot of them.


----------



## Pipsqueak (Jun 11, 2013)

Yeah so that's probably good for his size.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit (Jun 11, 2013)

I guess so! I'll probably freeze a couple for hm and see how he likes them.


----------



## whitelop (Jun 12, 2013)

Yeah, it was my step moms and then my dad and her got divorced. It was nice while it lasted. haha. We went like 2 weeks out of the summer and it was great! haha. 

Yes, Emily, you'll probably have a nice quiet time there. Since everyone leaves to go back to school in August. Oh yeah, the water is amazingly clear. I always loved being in the gulf and I always got the best tan there! haha. I bet you guys will have a great time! I'm super jealous though, I want to go to the beach.


----------



## Pipsqueak (Jun 12, 2013)

Yeah I can't wait because I've never been to the beach or anything lol. The only vacation I've had before is when we went to my brothers BMT graduation in Texas and then to Arizona to visit some family.


----------



## whitelop (Jun 12, 2013)

You've never been to the beach?! OH! Then you're in for a real treat! I love the beach. We always take games to play, like badminton or bocce ball or just a plain ole ball to throw around. We build all kinds of sand castles and dig holes and stuff. Its great! I love the beach. And then roll around in the sand and pretend to be sugared doughnuts. hahaha. Or go boogey boarding. 
Yes, I promise I'm an adult, but I love to go to the beach and act like a kid. LOL


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit (Jun 12, 2013)

I've only been to the beach once but there were a lot of people there and the ocean was cold. But I still liked it. Especially the nice sandy beach. It was hard to walk in the sand though, lol.


----------



## Pipsqueak (Jun 12, 2013)

Hey you gotta act like a kid somewhere! XD I can't wait to go but I know I'm gonna be totally worried the whole time lol, my brother will be staying behind because he'll be taking care of Mayas puppies, and he'll be watching all the animals and I'm just like: OMG WHAT IF SOMETHING HAPPENS TO MY BABIES WHILE I'M MERRILY WALKING ALONG THE WHITE BEACH???!


----------



## Katielovesleo3 (Jun 12, 2013)

Awww! Tell him you will need hourly photo updates...or ELSE!!!!!!


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit (Jun 12, 2013)

:yeahthat: Yes, you should ask for hourly updates. XD


----------



## Pipsqueak (Jun 12, 2013)

Haha I think I will! :biggrin2:


----------



## Chrisdoc (Jun 12, 2013)

You´ll love the beach and if the water´s really clear even better. The water down here is usually clear enough but some days it can be a bit murky if the tides are stronger and it whirls the sand up from the bottom. Having the beach close by makes you so take it for granted. I only went down there 5 times in the whole of last summer but when it´s so hot, you just want to get home after work and sit in a cool house with a cold drink. I am going to try to get down there at least once a week this year. I´ll be down there Friday afternoon if all goes to plan. Maybe I´ll even go in the sea this time, it was so cold the last time I was down there a couple of weeks ago...I´m a real wimp but the weather wasn´t so hot. It´s lovely now, around 33ºC today....phew.


----------



## Katielovesleo3 (Jun 12, 2013)

And if he fails, call him and throw a B.F. and he will understand that you mean business! (lol, one of the local lawyers always says that "You tell them you MEAN BUSINESS!" lol.


----------



## Pipsqueak (Jun 14, 2013)

Hi ya'll, so I thought I'd just say that I probably won't be on for the next week because we're getting internet stuff done. Lol my brother'd probably be like OMG THEY'RE FINE!!!!


----------



## Pipsqueak (Jun 16, 2013)

So we got our internet stuff done early yay!! Oh and Maya had her puppies yesterday!

http://goodshepherdfarm.net/blog/2013/06/15/maya-puppies/

Loki is so big!! He doesn't fit in my hand anymore lol, I'll have to upload pictures of him today or tomorrow. His ears have fully lopped now too. Oh and I took a quick look at Hazel yesterday and she may be a boy...Lol I'm not very good at sexing rabbits though, haven't done it in about a year.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit (Jun 16, 2013)

That's good that you got your internet stuff done early. I'm glad you didn't have to wait a whole week. 

Oh congrats on the puppies! They are so cute! I'm sorry you lost four of them but that's good that you still have 7. They are really cute! Are you going to keep any of them?

Aww, they grow so fast! I can't believe Loki has matured that quickly! Can't wait to see a new picture of him.  

Wow, Hazel might me a boy! Lol, that's kind of funny. Is your sister going to change Hazel's name then? Maybe you can post a picture of his/her parts and we can see if they look like male or female.


----------



## Pipsqueak (Jun 16, 2013)

Lol I'd love to keep one but we've got 6 dogs already. I think she may keep Hazels name, as it can be a boy name according to watership down lol. If I can snap a pic while I'm doing it I'll post it for ya'lls opinions, I'll probably want to watch a youtube video of sexing a bunny as a refresher too lol.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit (Jun 16, 2013)

Yeah, I guess she can still keep Hazel as the name. Oh I didn't know you had 6 dogs, lol. I guess keeping another would be hard. I can't imagine keeping 7 dogs, lol. Yeah I was watching some youtube videos for sexing a rabbit once and they were pretty good. I wanted to sex Ash because I haven't done it yet. But he'd be so hard to lift up because he hates being held in weird ways. He's not like a small baby bunny like Hazel that's easy to hold, lol. I'm pretty sure Ash is a boy though. He acts like one.


----------



## Pipsqueak (Jun 16, 2013)

Yeah when boys are older it's probably easier to tell, Hazel is such a little stinker though lol, I only got a quick look at her because she was wriggling so much. Oh and today's our 2 week anniversary!! Lol I feel kinda dumb for saying that but I'm really happy that they're healthy and happy, because you can never tell with flea markets right?


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit (Jun 16, 2013)

yeah, its definitely easier to tell what gender they are when they are older. Happy 2 week anniversary! And your right, you can never tell with flea market bunnies. A lot of times those bunnies don't make it.


----------



## Pipsqueak (Jun 17, 2013)

So I just made Loki a twitter account lol, here's the link to it: https://twitter.com/5bunnytails

If ya'll have twitter accounts I'll follow you.


----------



## Pipsqueak (Jun 17, 2013)

So I decided I need to update about *all* my little bunnies! Smokey's getting really pretty, she's nearly done with her moulting I think and she's got these gorgeous patches of peach on her, I tried to take a picture to show ya'll but it doesn't show up very well on the camera for some reason, I don't think I ever said that she broke a nail did I....Well that was probably like 5 or more weeks ago, it's healing really well though.  Her nails grow so fast! I'm trimming them every week now so that they don't bother her. Olivia's soo grumpy lately! And she's like freaking out every time I come near her, thumping and lunging at me if I get too close, if I'm actually holding her she's usually fine she just has this super pissed off look on her face lol, but Olivia's a pretty grumpy bunny anyway so it's basically normal, I'm thinking I just need to spend more time with her so she calms down a bit around me. Pip's so sweet he cuddles with me whenever I want to lol, cos Olivia's *not* a cuddler, lol she'd probably kill me if I tried, and Smokey's gotten a bit kicky when I'm holding her, she just likes to chill in a corner basically, and Loki cuddles but he'd much rather explore most of the time, so Pip is my snuggle bunny now, my mom really likes Pip, he's so interactive with everybody, but probably the favorite of my family is Smokey, my 7 year old brother adores her, whenever they're out: Can I hold Smokey? I have this really cute picture somewhere of him holding her and she's reaching up to sniff his nose, he's really careful with the bunnies to which is good because he's usually crazy haha, he's a bit scared of Olivia now though because I told him he'd better leave her be for a while till she calmed down, and now he's a little scared she's gonna nip him.


----------



## Pipsqueak (Jun 18, 2013)

Aww Loki just licked my hand! Granted he was probably looking for food but still....We had to go to the vet earlier this morning to get a couple puppies dew claws removed, we were gone for a while and when we came back I had to do a couple things with the goats, I thought my sister had let the babies out and done their water and food but apparently she didn't as I went out a couple hours ago and let them out and they had no food and their water was really dirty. So poor babies didn't get to come out until just a little bit ago, they did so many binkies when they came out! I wish I'd had my camera on me but the battery is still charging.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit (Jun 18, 2013)

Loved the bunny updates! 

Aww, poor babies! Can't wait until your camera gets charged and you can get some pics!


----------



## whitelop (Jun 19, 2013)

Is Olivia spayed? She's got the grumpiest face, so no wonder she's grumpy! haha. Its really nice that you have a cuddle bun though! I wish I did...
I would love some pictures of Smokeyanne! I don't mind not being able to see her colors, but she's such a pretty girl! 
Oh and we need some baby pictures of Loki and Hazel! They're growing so fast and we're missing it! hahaha. Just kidding, we really do love pictures of all rabbits though. And I could totally see some more of Olivia's little grump face!


----------



## Pipsqueak (Jun 19, 2013)

No Olivia's not spayed :/ there's nowhere near here that spays rabbits. She's not usually nippy, usually when she's on an off day she'll just be kinda aloof. And don't worry I'm having a bunny photo shoot today! And maybe a couple videos too.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit (Jun 19, 2013)

Great, can't wait to see the pics and videos!


----------



## whitelop (Jun 19, 2013)

Maybe shes just having a hormonal few days, Ellie has them too. Its just one of the perks of being unspayed! 

I can't wait to see the pictures! I need some good things today! LOL


----------



## Pipsqueak (Jun 19, 2013)

Is Ellie spayed? I forget lol.


----------



## whitelop (Jun 19, 2013)

No shes not. So she gets crazzzy too! LOL


----------



## Pipsqueak (Jun 19, 2013)

Ha ha I've always thought that Olivia and Ellie sounded a lot alike. And now I don't feel so bad about not having her spayed lol.


----------



## Pipsqueak (Jun 19, 2013)

Here's a couple pictures, I'm lazy so I didn't resize all of them lol, and all of Pip's pictures were 'too big to resize' so I'll start uploading the videos now. 

It's my stool! Lol I snapped this one for you Morgan.




[/IMG]




[/IMG]


----------



## whitelop (Jun 19, 2013)

Hahha. I laughed at Olivia! Her face is so grumpy but she looks REALLY soft! 

Smokeyanne has the sweetest little sooty face! She's a beaut!


----------



## Pipsqueak (Jun 19, 2013)

Lol I love that picture, she does look really grumpy. She was being good today though, I think she's gotten over her phase, she didn't even freak out when I was clipping her nails. And thanks! I think that picture's really cute because of her li'l paws lol.


----------



## Katielovesleo3 (Jun 19, 2013)

Love those paws on the wood lol. 
Congrats on the pups, sorry there were some that didnt make it  that's just one of the many reasons I couldn't be a breeder  I'd be heartbroken if one didnt make it


----------



## Pipsqueak (Jun 19, 2013)

Smokey's so photogenic lol. It is sad that some of the pups didn't make it.  We ended up naming the puppies after classic cars, we always have a theme for our litters so it's easier to keep track of them, we've done flowers, reindeer(Rudy was from that litter), pop, coffee, trees, Alice in wonderland(Alice's litter), and gems.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit (Jun 19, 2013)

Aww, they are so cute!


----------



## Pipsqueak (Jun 21, 2013)

So I just moved Loki and Hazel into a dog crate, it's bigger than the last one they were in and waay better ventilated, and now they're big enough so that they won't get out of the holes.  They were so happy lol, they immediately started running around and binkying, I'll try and take a video later on today.


----------



## Pipsqueak (Jun 21, 2013)

Lol update: Hazel's a boy! XD Me and my mom both agree on it. So my sister now wants to call him Bilbo lol, she loves the hobbit movie.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit (Jun 21, 2013)

That's good that they like their dog crate! 

OMG! Hazel's a boy! Haha. I guess now its Bilbo. I love the Hobbit too and so does my mom and the rest of my family.


----------



## Pipsqueak (Jun 21, 2013)

It was really funny lol, I'll have a go at sexing Loki tomorrow. I liked the Hobbit but I felt like it didn't stick to the book very well.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit (Jun 21, 2013)

I haven't read the hobbit book ever. I really liked the movie. I can't wait to see the next 2 parts of it. The next one is coming out in December.

Also I noticed your new avatar. Its cute!


----------



## Pipsqueak (Jun 21, 2013)

Ooh I thought it was coming out in November...Lol it's probably my excitement for Catching Fire, I seriously can not wait for it to come out, they did such an awesome job on the first one. And thanks!


----------



## Pipsqueak (Jun 21, 2013)

Oh I gave the babies a couple small leaves of basil today, they loved it lol. And tomorrow I'm going to try my hand at baking some homemade bunny treats! I've looked up a couple recipes and I think I've got the idea of it. I'll post pictures of them when I'm done.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit (Jun 21, 2013)

I can't wait for the Hobbit either! 

Good luck wth your bunny cookies! I've baked Ash some cookies before. The first time it was a MESS! LOL. The cookies were so crumbly and they didn't hold up too well. The second time it worked better, at least they held up. Are you going to use a recipe from online? Or just make up your own.


----------



## Pipsqueak (Jun 22, 2013)

I looked up some recipes, I also have an idea of some that I want to make. I've looked up the basics of making them and I think I've got the idea. I'll probably divide it in two and add herbs to one batch and fruit to the other.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit (Jun 22, 2013)

Good idea! Can't wait to see how they turn out! Ash loved the cookies I made for him.


----------



## Pipsqueak (Jun 22, 2013)

So they were done at exactly 12(how convenient lol) and they're in the oven for an hour to dehydrate or whatever. I'll post pictures when I pull them out! Hopefully the bunnies like them lol.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit (Jun 22, 2013)

Can't wait to see them! I'm sure the bunnies will love them! Ash went crazy for his cookies!


----------



## Pipsqueak (Jun 22, 2013)

And here's the finished treats! They've got banana, rabbit pellets, and oatmeal in them, and a couple sprigs of rosemary on some of them just because I had it laying around lol. I've put one in Pip's food dish so we'll see if he likes them. 





[/IMG]


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit (Jun 22, 2013)

Yum! They look good even to me! LOL. I'm sure the bunnies will love them! Let us know how Pip reacts.


----------



## Pipsqueak (Jun 22, 2013)

So I just went out to check and that treat was loong gone lol. Pip came to the front of his cage hoping for more too!


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit (Jun 22, 2013)

Good! Than they were a sucess! What recipe did you use? I'd like to try making some for Ash.


----------



## Pipsqueak (Jun 22, 2013)

I made the recipe off the top of my head. Here it is. 

1 cup rabbit pellets softened with water
1 mashed banana
1/4 cup oatmeal(I think that's probably what is was)

Mix everything together and bake in the oven for 20 minutes at 325 farenheit. After they're done turn off the oven and leave the cookie sheet in for an hour to dry them out.  I scooped my balls with a Tbsp and I have them all chopped into quarters for my bunnies lol. For a big bunny like Ash probably half of one(or the whole thing lol) would probably be good.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit (Jun 22, 2013)

Thanks for sharing the recipe! I'm going to definitely try it!


----------



## Pipsqueak (Jun 22, 2013)

Cool, tell me if he likes them! Come to think of it these'd be good for selling at the farmers market...


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit (Jun 22, 2013)

They probably would be if there are a lot of bunny owners who go to the farmers market.

I'll let you know how Ash likes them, but before I make them I have to get some oats!


----------



## Chrisdoc (Jun 22, 2013)

They look great, I¨m going to try them too, bet mine would love them. 

Mine all adore basil, it´s their absolute favourite of all the herbs although they do really like sage as well. I probably won´t buy it much during the summer as it doesn´t last long in this heat and you can´t refrigerate it as it makes the leaves go all brown so they´ll be eating less for the next couple of months. 

I´ll let you know how my cookies turn out.


----------



## Pipsqueak (Jun 22, 2013)

Thanks Chris! The banana held the treats together really well. Maybe you could grow some basil in a pot inside your house? We can grow it here I guess it doesn't get as hot lol. And if ya'll wanna post pictures on here of your cookies when you make them I'd love to see how they turned out!


----------



## Pipsqueak (Jun 22, 2013)

Oh I don't know if any of you guys saw my thread about the song for my rabbit video, here it is if you didn't. 

http://www.rabbitsonline.net/f14/song-my-rabbit-video-75507/


----------



## Pipsqueak (Jun 27, 2013)

So I have some bad news, Hazel somehow got out of the crate and we can't find her, she's been gone since early this morning.


----------



## Chrisdoc (Jun 27, 2013)

Emily, that cute little baby. I do hope you find her, I bet she´s really scared. I can´t bear to think of her all alone and frightened. have you told your neighbours to look out for her. I´ll be praying for little Hazel to find her way home.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit (Jun 27, 2013)

Oh no! I'm so sorry he got out.  Is he in the house somewhere? Or outside. I hope you find him. I bet your sister is really worried.


----------



## Pipsqueak (Jun 27, 2013)

We haven't found her and now it's unlikely that we will.  We live out in the country so we don't really have close neighbors.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit (Jun 28, 2013)

I'm so sorry Emily! I really hope he turns up! ray:


----------



## Pipsqueak (Jun 30, 2013)

So I realized I haven't actually updated in a while here. Anyway I have exciting news! We know somebody that does dog therapy that lives close by, and she said that she'd be happy to help me with my bunny therapy!!  And the nursing home that she visits doesn't even require that you be licensed, which is nice because it's really hard to find a place that I could get a license at. But anyway I just wanted to share the good news! :biggrin2:


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit (Jun 30, 2013)

That's awesome! I've always thought it would be cool to train Ash to be a therapy bunny.


----------



## Pipsqueak (Jul 1, 2013)

I brought Loki into the house today(my mom's cool with that now that he's gonna be a therapy bunny lol) it was the *cutest* thing! He did soo many binkies lol, I wish I had my camera on me, I'll definitely have it with me next time. He's so big now, I'll have had him for a month tomorrow, I'll put up a bunch of pictures as I haven't done picture updates in forever. And if tomorrow's nice then I'll be attempting 4th of July pictures lol, so we'll see how those turn out.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit (Jul 1, 2013)

Can't wait to see the pics. I bet he's so big now. They grow really fast!

That's so cute that he did lots of binkies! Sounds like he liked being in the house.

Good luck on those 4th of July pictures. I love 4th of July, there are so many fireworks and my sisters birthday is on the 4th of July.


----------



## Pipsqueak (Jul 1, 2013)

It would be awesome to have a b-day on the 4th of July! Some friends of ours have a kid who was born on Christmas day.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit (Jul 1, 2013)

Wow! I would love to be born on Christmas day!


----------



## whitelop (Jul 2, 2013)

I can not believe that Hazel went missing! I'm SO sorry! Thats pretty terrible. 

Good luck making Loki into a therapy bunny! That sounds pretty awesome. My dog could be a therapy dog, but he licks too much! haha. I had a golden who could have been a therapy dog too, he was the most gentle dog ever! LOL 

My mom's birthday is on Christmas and she hated it when she was a kid and now she still kind of hates it. Because Christmas over powers her birthday's. I always get her a Christmas card and a birthday card and a small Christmas gift and a bigger birthday gift. haha. Mine and my husband's anniversary is on July 4th. haha. We're losers!


----------



## Pipsqueak (Jul 2, 2013)

Thanks Morgan! I'm leaving later today to tag along on a therapy dog visit so we'll see how that goes. Rudy could probably be a great therapy dog lol, he adores people, or rather he loves people petting him...my brother once just gently set his hand on Rudys head without petting him he just sat it there, and Rudy just threw back his head and made his "Wow that feels soo good" face lol. Happy almost anniversary! Lol.


----------



## whitelop (Jul 2, 2013)

Our dog is the same way! As long as you're touching him he's happy. I use him as a foot rest and he's fine with it because I'll rub him with my foot as it rests on his back. LOL But then he licks my feet and I have to move them. We use him as a pillow. Like if he's on the couch and not looking like he wants to move, he gets laid on. hahaha. He doesn't care. He's a good boy. 

Have fun with the therapy dogs today! I bet its nice for the people they come to visit. I wish Ellie was nice, because she's SO soft everyone loves to pet her. haha.


----------



## Pipsqueak (Jul 2, 2013)

Wow I'm SUPER tired! The nursing home was fun to go to, it was awesome to see how happy it made the people.  The lady we went with actually took her English shepherd lol, her name's Ladee and she's sooo sweet, she's a wonderful therapy dog.


----------



## Katielovesleo3 (Jul 2, 2013)

I'm so sorry about Hazel. I wish Rosco could be a therapy dog  that would be fun to see so many smiling faces!


----------



## PaGal (Jul 2, 2013)

I always wished for a therapy animal of some sort. Thumper would be good except for not liking to be picked up. My dog loves everyone and attention but he's too hyper and goofy. 

Our anniversary is Feb. 13. We got married on Friday. 

I was born at the beginning of December and got gyped on presents at times.


----------



## Pipsqueak (Jul 2, 2013)

Thumper would probably be good as because of his size he probably wouldn't need to be picked up, a lot of nursing homes etc. have rules that the therapy animals can't be picked up.


----------



## PaGal (Jul 2, 2013)

Emily...I didn't know that.


----------



## Pipsqueak (Jul 3, 2013)

And now it's time for...4th of July photoshoot conversation with Loki! 

Me: Okay Loki baby I need you to stay still for a sec alright?

Loki: But the garage is over there...

Me: I know and we'll play over there but I need to do this right now ok??

Loki: Why would I do that?

Me: OMG CAN YOU JUST SIT STILL???!!

Loki: No-oh wait basil??? Well maybe something can be worked out(munch munch).





[/IMG]




[/IMG]

And Rudy's picture from yesterday. 




[/IMG]


----------



## Pipsqueak (Jul 3, 2013)

Oh and Sawyer's! 





[/IMG]

This one isn't as good but I liked how he was standing over it lol.




[/IMG]


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit (Jul 3, 2013)

I love the 4th of July pics! Haha, when I saw the second picture I thought that I saw a baby pug lol. I'm crazy! :biggrin:

Love Rudy too! He's adorable! 

And so is Sawyer!


----------



## Pipsqueak (Jul 3, 2013)

Lol I went back and he does look kinda puggy! He was washing his face so I took the opportunity lol.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit (Jul 3, 2013)

Yeah after looking at it some more I realised, oh yeah that's Loki and he's cleaning his face. XD


----------



## whitelop (Jul 4, 2013)

The pictures were pretty funny! I really love your dogs! LOL 
Loki is such a little cutie!


----------



## Pipsqueak (Jul 4, 2013)

Thanks Morgan! And happy 4th of July ya'll!


----------



## Chrisdoc (Jul 4, 2013)

Emily, I´m still gutted that Hazel hasn´t turned up, what a shame, poor baby. 

Those pics are so good, Loki is such a cutie and what a lovely dog.

Therapy bunnies sound great. Mine would never stay still long enough but I think bunnies are quite soothing. 

I´m a Christmas baby and so is my nephew, exactly twenty years between us. I suppose as you´ve never known anything else, it´s just normal for me. I suppose you have the same chance of being born at Christmas as any other time of the year. I actually know quite a few people with Christmas birthdays.


----------



## Pipsqueak (Jul 4, 2013)

I honestly can't bring myself to write a bridge announcement because I don't want to admit she's not coming back. 

I think little Loki would be really good at it, he sits still as long as you pet him then he'll hop off. Smokey would probably be really good as well. She loves to cuddle and she's really good with strangers.


----------



## Pipsqueak (Jul 4, 2013)

I hope everybody had a safe and happy 4th!  We just got done setting off fireworks here, they were awesome!


----------



## Pipsqueak (Jul 5, 2013)

HOLY BEJEEBUS!!! It's raining so hard right now!


----------



## Azerane (Jul 5, 2013)

Aww, I love all the photos of them


----------



## Pipsqueak (Jul 5, 2013)

Thanks!


----------



## Pipsqueak (Jul 6, 2013)

Does anybody else have actual conversations with their pets? I always have very long talks with Sawyer when I'm cooking, because he's my best friend and we go everywhere together lol. Basically I just give him a complete tutorial on the meal I'm making. Anyway I was cleaning up the kitchen a little bit ago and having a chat with Sawyer when my brother comes into the kitchen with this creeped out look on his face, and he's like: Were you talking to the dog? Like having an actual conversation?? And I was just like: Yeaahh why? Then he started making fun of me lol. I don't even think it's weird it's just natural for me lol.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit (Jul 6, 2013)

Haha Emily! I don't actually have conversations out loud with Ash but I do talk to him in my mind. Weird I know lol. I feel like he can understand me better. I sit down and talk to him with my mind. I say things like tomorrow you are going to go out on the porch Ash. And lots of other things.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit (Jul 10, 2013)

Oh I wanted to ask you, how is that crochet blanket coming along?


----------



## Pipsqueak (Jul 10, 2013)

Well I've been pretty busy lately so I haven't been making much progress on it. I've been keeping careful track of the stitches though and it really helps.  All the ends are nice and straight now lol.


----------



## whitelop (Jul 10, 2013)

I have conversations with my animals. Chickens included. I was just talking to the roosters outside on the back steps, because one has wrong colored eyes and one has a really rusty color on his back and he's not supposed to. So I was talking to him about that, then I talk to Ellie about different things. I take my dog in the car with me all the time and I talk to him about stuff in the car. haha. You're not alone with talking to them!


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit (Jul 10, 2013)

It'll be awesome when its done I'm sure! You should try some simple amigurumi, you could make one in one day.


----------



## Pipsqueak (Jul 10, 2013)

I'll post pics when I finish.  I really want to do this one tiny whale amigurumi, I'll probably start it some evening soon.  Ha Morgan I knew I wasn't the only one!! :biggrin2: I cleaned out Loki's crate today, OMG he is the messiest little bunny ever!! He makes soup with his litter and water, then usually he can't help getting some on him so he has to have a dish towel bath. He is the rottenest little boy ever!!


----------



## Chrisdoc (Jul 11, 2013)

haha mischievous little Loki and I bet he looks at you with those innocent little eyes. I also talk to my bunnies and I used to talk to the dog. Sometimes, it just helps to mull things over and they never answer back lol.


----------



## Pipsqueak (Jul 11, 2013)

Lol he's definitely living up to his name. I came out yesterday and his crate was a mess and he's just chilling there like: oh hey mom! :biggrin2: How was your day?


----------



## Pipsqueak (Jul 11, 2013)

Oh I thought I'd share...Loki's definitely a boy!


----------



## Chrisdoc (Jul 13, 2013)

Yay a gorgeous little boy...a cheeky chappy as we´d say lol.


----------



## Pipsqueak (Jul 14, 2013)

Heey guys.  I didn't get on here yesterday because I got stung by a wasp and my finger was like a balloon so I couldn't type. It was a *really* big black wasp so next time I see one it's gonna die. >:l I had Smokeyanne in the tractor the other day and Loki was in his crate, so I had Smokey just running around and Loki was like: HOLY SHIZZLE MOM IT'S A FUZZY BUNNEH!!!!!!!! And then Smokey was totally ignoring him, not a sniff nor a glance in his direction. Oh silly bunnies.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit (Jul 14, 2013)

I hate bee stings and wasp stings BUT let me let you in on a little secret. When we were kids and we got stung we would always get some wet dirt from the ground and just smear it on the place where we got stung and we wouldn't swell up at all. I know putting mud on yourself is kind of yucky, lol, but its better than swelling up and it always stops the swelling. Keep it on for a couple of hours and than wash it off and you wont swell up. Next time you get stung you should try it. Works like a charm.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit (Jul 14, 2013)

Oh totally forgot about your bunnies! DUH! Loki sounds so funny! Maybe one day he and Smokey will be friends.


----------



## whitelop (Jul 15, 2013)

Or you could put wet tobacco on the sting area. I don't know if anyone smokes, but it really helps. When I was a kid, I got stung on the eyebrow by a massive hornet and the whole side of my face swelled up. My dad dipped, so he put that tobacco on my eyebrow and put a big bandaid over it and helped the swelling and helped to pull the venom out. 
My husband got stung by a hornet last year, but his stupid butt refused to let me put tobacco on it because he didn't believe me. THEN he looked online and saw that it really does help, but it was too late to put the tobacco on there. haha. So he had to suffer with a swollen arm for like 3 days. Jerk. I laughed at him and told him he should have listened to me!


----------



## PaGal (Jul 15, 2013)

I have heard you can use plantain. It grows wild, most call it a weed. You can look it up. It's easy to indentify. There are two types. I haven't had to try it but it is said you can pick some, chew it up a little and put it on a sting or bite. I thought it was a good tip to remember so if you are at the park or hiking and have nothing else you should have no problem locating some plantain.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit (Jul 15, 2013)

Forgot to say that we would bring a bit of water with us when we would go hiking so we could wet some dirt in case of a sting. One time when we were kids we were hiking on a board walk and my brother was looking at a carnivorous plant and he got stung by a wasp and we put some mud on the sting area and after a couple of hours we washed it off and it didn't swell. The thing I like about it is you can get mud pretty much everywhere.


----------



## Pipsqueak (Jul 15, 2013)

Thanks for all the tips guys! When I got to the house I grabbed some basil and that helped it a lot.  And Morgan I have to say I love your new avatar! Ellie is such a cutie lol, though if she's like Livvy then that doesn't mean anything.XD I saw a wild bunny yesterday when I was biking, it was kinda weird I was passing a house and the bunny was just standing by the edge of the road looking at me, I sat still for a while as I didn't really want to scare it lol, then the person over by the house shut his car hood really loud and scared it into the brush, so I biked up to where it jumped and it was only like a foot away from me, it had these weird white spots on it and it was really bold for a wild rabbit. It was smaller so maybe it was just a baby. It was cute anyway lol.


----------



## Pipsqueak (Jul 26, 2013)

woow i haven't been on in ages! i'll just do a quick update as i'm on my kindle which i hate typing on. loki is growing so much! when i can use my laptop again i'll post pictures of all the little bunnies lol. all the bunnies are doing really well in the heat,even smokey with her fluffy coat smokey's mane is getting all frilly, she looks like a real lion now lol. olivia has decided tjat i'm the coolest thing ever apparentlt,maybe it's because i'm lessening her pellets and she enjoys them more or something..but i'd better make the most of it while it lasts as i have a feeling she'll go back to being her usual emo warrio princess self soon. and pip is looving his pellets lately,hw grr i mean he(stupid kindle doesn't let me backspace() finishes them super quick then he just gives me this hopeful little face and v crosses his paws like: can i please has some more? and then i feel like the dude in oliver twiwt (twist that is) because i'm just like: mooore!??! well anyhoozle i'll try to post some pictures soon!


----------



## Pipsqueak (Jul 29, 2013)

yesterday loki was introduced to the puppies(through the crate). he was such a good boy,he came up and sniffed at them and he wasn't scared at all. the puppies will ne off to their new homes in two weeks. i'm gonna miss them lol.


----------



## Chrisdoc (Jul 29, 2013)

good to see that they´re all well and so looking forward to some more pics of those cuties. Good little Loki with the pups, shame they´re leaving but good they´ve got new homes.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit (Jul 30, 2013)

Looking forward to seeing pics. So sorry that you have to re-home the pups. They sound so sweet.


----------



## Pipsqueak (Aug 15, 2013)

So as most of you probably know I lost Pip a couple days ago.  It's very hard for me but everybody on here has been really nice and that's helped a lot, and so of course have the other bunnies. But anyway I came on to say sorry that I haven't posted in so long, I'll be keeping up with the blog more now. I'll also post some pics from yesterday when I had the bunnies out later on today.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit (Aug 15, 2013)

Yes, I read your rainbow bridge post. I'm so sorry to hear about it.  I was shocked when I knew Pip passed.


----------



## Chrisdoc (Aug 15, 2013)

Emily, have just been to have a look to check, I can´t believe it either. What a beautiful boy he was. I worry about mine with the heat but this really brings it home, they´ll be getting extra cuddles and treats tonight. 

He was a special little boy and you gave him so much love in his short life. 

Will be thinking of you.


----------



## Pipsqueak (Aug 15, 2013)

thank you, you guys. i count you all as friends on here and i'm so grateful for the kind words and sympathy. one thing's for sure, this won't happen again if i can help it. i couldn't bear going through this again.


----------



## Chrisdoc (Aug 15, 2013)

Emily, you couldn´t have foreseen this and you did everything to make him comfortable in the heat. Sometimes, these things just happen, I´ll now be extra vigilant with mine although when they´re outside now, their area is always shaded. 

I will miss little Pip, I keep looking at that photo and can´t quite believe it so I can´t imagine how you´re feeling. I´ve been back having a look at your lovely bunny family, hope they are all well and I bet they´ll also miss Pip. They´ll make you feel better, I´m sure, it´s funny how animals always know how we´re feeling. Stay strong and we´ll be here if you need us.


----------



## Pipsqueak (Aug 15, 2013)

Thank you again Chris for all the kind words. And here are the pictures as promised!
Miss Olivia checking things out.






Smokey taking a rest from all that running around.





Loki horking down his food lol. He eats so much you'd think he was starving.





And Olivia and Smokey next to each other.


----------



## Chrisdoc (Aug 15, 2013)

What beautiful pics, they are all such lovely buns and I love the different things about them...Miss Olivia is just so cute and I love the colour of that little face...Smokey has a lovely coat and I love the colour of the fur...and Loki well what´s not to love about that little guy, those ears are just wonderful...you have a lovely little bunny family.


----------



## Pipsqueak (Aug 15, 2013)

aw thanks chris!  miss olivia is a little hellion lol. smokey has gotten really peach colored, i tried to get some close ups of her fur but the color didn't show up too well, still maybe i'll put them up later. sometimes loki's ears make me think of dumbo lol. he's a very smart little guy, he's learning his name and 'over'. i swear i get going like a proud mother when i talk about the bunnies lol.


----------



## Chrisdoc (Aug 15, 2013)

I bet they all have their own personalities just like mine. Everyone always asks who´s my favourite but it´s so hard to choose. They all have something that I love so I´m sure that it´s the same for you. 

Smokey´s colour is lovely, you´re right it´s like a peachy tan and Olivia reminds me of a one of the little buns of a pair I saw on a rescue site which someone adopted, he was exactly like Olivia and he was called Ollie. I´ve never been so happy to see two buns find a home. His pal Otto had a face like my Snowy, so cute.

Haha, how I laughed at you comparing poor Loki to Dumbo but the ears are similar, hope you don´t find him flying around the garden lol.


----------



## whitelop (Aug 16, 2013)

Loki is HUGE now! Its amazing how fast they grow! 
You know Olivia is my favorite, she is so cute! Smokey is such a pretty girl though, I just want to mush her. haha. It looks like they were enjoying their time outside. 

I hate to bring it up again, but I definitely know what its like to lose an animal. I lost my bun in December and I cried for like 5 days, seriously. My husband had no idea how to console me, it was pretty bad. Then I just lost my mama hen, I cried for like 3 days over her. A chicken. hahaha. I love my chickens don't get me wrong, but they're still silly birds. But I had her for 2 years and she was a good girl, I cried a lot for her. 
I've lost a few(my beloved dog, my husbands dog, one of our cats, a baby bunny) in the last few years and it always takes a little piece away from you and you're always a little broken after that, but the piece that was taken heals up and leaves a scar. Then you're able to talk about the animals and think about them without breaking down completely. It gets a little bit easier but it takes some time to come back from it. Its hard. And you'll be okay. We're all here for you! :hearts


----------



## Pipsqueak (Aug 16, 2013)

haha chris, ollie and otto? the male versions of olivia! who loki really reminds me of is thumper, sometimes i'll come out and he'll be laying there all chill with his ears flipped up, it's the funniest thing ever lol. morgan,i myself love my little terror lol,and from what i've read of ellie they sound a lot alike. smokey's like alittle model when the camera comes out, i swear she knows....and don' feel bad about bringing it up, talking with everybody on here has helped me so much. i did read about foo a while back, she sounded like an amazing bunny. and you're right time does heal you, last year one of our dogs died horribly(hit by a car) but now i can talk about her and remember all the good times. so i know that while i'll never forget pip i will one day get over this hurt.


----------



## Chrisdoc (Aug 17, 2013)

You sound a lot better, that´s good. I´ve lost quite a few animals, it´s never easy but time does make things better.


----------



## Pipsqueak (Aug 21, 2013)

update! i swear loki has grown over night,he's nearly as big as smokey now! olivia is moulting and her fur is coming off in these enormous clumps, and i'm just like; you're so little you can't possibly have that much fur!! my brother's getting surgery tomorrow, hopefully it goes smoothly.has anybody else watched the movie warm bodies? i did a couple days ago and it was soo funny! anyway i'll probably post pics of the bunnies tomorrow.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit (Aug 23, 2013)

Emily, I missed your picture post as I wasn't on in a while. I have to say I was shocked when I saw Loki! He is so HUGE!!! Wow! I can't believe how big he is. They do grow so fast like Morgan said! The other pictures are so cute! Your buns are adorable!


----------



## Pipsqueak (Aug 23, 2013)

Aww thank you Elise! I love seeing pictures of Ash too, he's so handsome! Oh I was wondering if anyone on here wanted a collage done of their bunnies, I have a friend on facebook that really likes doing them. Look at the ones she made for me!

















She actually made me a lot more lol, but I don't want to post too many. I was going to put up pictures of the bunnies today, but it's been so hot out they just want to sit against their ice bottles lol.


----------



## Chrisdoc (Aug 24, 2013)

What great collages, the buns look gorgeous. 

My friend´s made me some towel covers for the iced bottles as I was using a pillow case but they always manage to get it off. I´ve put them on the bottles today and the buns cannot get them off this time lol.


----------



## Pipsqueak (Aug 27, 2013)

Sorry I haven't been on in a couple days! Haha your bunnies sound like such stinkers Chris! So we got some good news yesterday, my brother will probably be able to come home today!  The original oral pain meds they gave him he didn't do too well on, they switched them yesterday afternoon and he was improving rapidly.


----------



## jemm (Aug 27, 2013)

Loving Loki!!


----------



## Pipsqueak (Aug 27, 2013)

Aww thanks Jemm!


----------



## Chrisdoc (Aug 27, 2013)

They are real little stinkers sometimes but when they laid out, taking it easy, they´re just too cute. 

Glad your brother´s on the mend, hope he´s completely recovered soon.


----------



## Pipsqueak (Aug 27, 2013)

Haha that reminds me, I came out to let the bunnies get some exercise and Olivia was sitting in her food bowl all chill lol. I took some pictures of them, except Olivia because she was being fussy and wanted to stay in her cage, I'll shrink and post them later today.  My brother's home now and he's doing very well.  His dog Maya was so happy to see him, it was adorable!


----------



## Katielovesleo3 (Aug 30, 2013)

She and I must have the same collage app lol. Yeah so you had totally confused me. For the longest time I have not known who the heck this Emma D. girl was on my Facebook and today I finally figured it out after you said "my rabbit has more friends than me" .....it's youuuu! Ahahahaha! I didn't think of that before because I only know you as Emily  sneakkyyyyyyy!


Sent from my iPhone using Rabbit Forum


----------



## Pipsqueak (Aug 30, 2013)

LOL Katie! Haha I finally saw that message you sent me like 2 days ago and I was just like, craaap....


----------



## Katielovesleo3 (Aug 30, 2013)

Yeah! I figured that you just didn't want to tell me who you where so I thought nothing more of it lol


Sent from my iPhone using Rabbit Forum


----------



## Katielovesleo3 (Aug 30, 2013)

*were not where


Sent from my iPhone using Rabbit Forum


----------



## Pipsqueak (Sep 7, 2013)

Sorry I haven't been on everybody! This last week's been crazy running around getting things for school. So a quick update, all the bunnies are well, Olivia's going through one of her affectionate phases lol, Loki's eating like a horse! It's ridiculous you'd think he was starving the way he begs. Smokey was being a rotten girl yesterday, she was hiding between the shed and the wall and it took me forever to get her out!! No pictures yet because I want to get some of everybody and Olivia refuses to sit still for the camera. Hopefully I'll be on more though it's going to be pretty hectic this week, starting school and getting another foster dog lol.


----------



## Pipsqueak (Sep 19, 2013)

Soo the reason I haven't posted is because I wanted to do a picture update and miss Olivia is being a stinker and not letting me take pictures!! So I'll just put up an old one of her lol.


----------



## whitelop (Sep 19, 2013)

What kind of lop is Loki? Those ears are WAY too long to be a Mini! He almost looks like a an ELop! haha. They're all so pretty. That is such a great picture of Smokey! 
And Olivia looks so regal in that green grass!


----------



## Pipsqueak (Sep 19, 2013)

Lol Morgan I know, I kinda gave up my mini lop fantasies a while ago, I never did think he was purebred seeing as he came from a flea market. I actually do think he could have Elop in him, just because of the ears lol, he's like as big as Smokey now, it's crazy! I like that pic of Smokey too, haha I have it entered in a contest actually so we'll see how that goes.  I love remembering the day I took that picture of Olivia, she kept hiding in the grass in one corner and jumping out at me lol.


----------



## Azerane (Sep 19, 2013)

Definitely some Elop in Loki  Such beautiful rabbits all of them  Best of luck with the photo contest!


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit (Sep 19, 2013)

Loki definitely looks like he has some Elop in him! Look at those ears!!!  He is SO cute!
Smokey is so pretty she looks like a lion!
Good luck with the contest! I hope you win!


----------



## Pipsqueak (Oct 3, 2013)

Picture time! 






















Aaand my finished amigurumi! 






I made them for my sisters baby shower which I'm going to this weekend. I'm really excited because it's been nearly a year since I've seen her and my other sister, but I'm also kinda having a mini meltdown because WHO WILL TAKE CARE OF THE BUNNIES?????? I should clarify...Who will take care of the bunnies with the slavishness I do???


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit (Oct 3, 2013)

Its nice seeing pictures of the bunnies again.  That picture of Loki is SO cute! I love the face he's making and those adorable long ears. 
The amigurumi is looking great! You did a great job! A lot of first time crocheters mess up the stitches but your look perfect. Great job!


----------



## Pipsqueak (Oct 3, 2013)

Thank you Elise! I loved making them, they were so fun!  I think I'll be making a lot more in the future lol.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit (Oct 3, 2013)

I love making small projects such as those and make them over and over again.  Are they the Baby Monsters pattern?


----------



## Chrisdoc (Oct 4, 2013)

Oh, I so love your bunnes, I am in love with Olivia´s gorgeous face and Loki´s fabulous ears and Smokey´s lovely coat. 

Those little covers are fabulous, I love seeing these things, I just can´t get into anything like this but love seeing the things others make.


----------



## Pipsqueak (Oct 8, 2013)

Sorry I haven't been on! We got back from IL Sunday night and I haven't checked on here at all. But anyway, I'm going to try and introduce Loki to the harness soon, he's about as big as Smokey so he should fit in it fine. Smokey is moulting so bad! I feel bad for her, she's always got these tufts of loose hair in her face no matter how many times I brush her. I'm thinking about taking one of the bunnies to a Halloween thing at the end of this month, it's in a town where apparently it's not the safest to go trick or treating so they section off a block and everybody comes with their cars decorated and people go trick or treating there, I thought it'd be good socialization for Loki.


----------



## Pipsqueak (Feb 25, 2014)

Gosh I haven't been on in forever. Well anyway all the rabbits are good, Loki is so big now! And he'llbe a year in April! Olivia just turned two a couple days ago. I started giving the bunnies craisins as an occasional treat and Smokeyanne goes craazy over them. I'll post pics later today and I'll try to post more.


----------



## Chrisdoc (Feb 25, 2014)

Good to see you back Emily, when I saw your post, I realised it´s ages since you´ve been on. I´ve seen Loki on facebook, gets cuter all the time. Good that the others are doing well too and yes, we have so missed pics of your little cuties.


----------



## Pipsqueak (Feb 27, 2014)

Picture time! I'll try to upload more pics of the bunnies later but I'm on my laptop so I don't have very many recent ones.











And bonus farm pictures!

Hazel our Jersey cow





And our chickens!


----------



## Pipsqueak (Jun 16, 2014)

Gah I suck at updating. So the bunnies are all well though Loki hates me right now because I brushed him. Olivia's mad at me too but that's Olivia for you XD basically Smokey's the only one likes me right now lol. I'll post pictures tomorrow.


----------



## Azerane (Jun 17, 2014)

They are all so adorable! More pictures is always great, glad to know they're all doing well, even if they're not all lovey-dovey.


----------

